# Paridon Book II: A Taste For Power (Closed)



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 22, 2009)

​ 
The Central Barracks of Paridon.​ 
“Please, come in. Close the door. My name is Gis, and I am Paridon’s head constable. 

Paridon is a den of iniquity. Predators prowl the streets, unclean things live in the sewers, and sin is the only being that walks freely. From the ill repute on the street corners, to the thugs in the shadows, to the "artistes" in rich salons presenting obscenity to a barbarous bourgeoisie, the city is choking with an immoral filth.

Paridon is also home.

We know city life, and the city is where we choose to stay. We stay because they value society, know the value of culture, understand that strength is to be had in each other.

It is also because of people like us.

We are Paridon's constabulary. We are a hardy group with a tough job. There is the Enforcer Arm, those who watch over the people, always wary for an attacker. There is the Infiltrator Arm, those who fall into the pit of evil, risking their souls trying to stem the tide of sin from the inside. And then there are the Investigators. Sometimes, a crime occurs that is so mysterious, so bizarre, so unexplainable, that it is turned over to you. Your job is to delve deep into the heart of the mystery, find out whatever the civilized would not, and should not understand, and bring justice.

One company among the Investigators is called the Rose Company. You’ll like them. They are on the rise, and a number of its members are being looked on favorably by the Queen’s elite. Right now, they are bringing in a dangerous, deadly killer from the Clocktower District. I don’t understand all the particulars, but apparently this gnome fellow is able to build vampires. Yes, build them, out of metal. I’m not sure they’ll all come back alive. 

Yes, there’s a warning. The Rose Company has quite a bit of turnover. Their mage, Hieran, asked for a desk job. Their tracker, Perrin, also asked for a reassignment, but I had to put him back on the team when Torhan… well… was killed while destroying one of these clockwork vampires. He was a good man, Torhan. In any case, I doubt Perrin will want to stay. But those that remain—Ru, Fr. Berman, Calahan, and Darian—are under consideration by the nobles. 

It’s not an easy job. It’s high risk, but high reward, as well. Stick it out, be careful, and you’ll be noticed quickly. But enough about us. What can you bring to the Rose Company?”

* * *

Paridon: The Dark Metropolis is a Ravenloft adventure involving the Investigator arm of the city guard. Paridon is a Renaissance/near-Victorian style city. The Gothic style permeates the architecture, as if the Age of Reason completely passed it by. Most people have never ventured outside the city walls, and would not know the first thing about anything other than urban life. There are enclaves and neighborhoods of a number of different races and people. The style of the campaign is gothic horror, murder mystery, and crime procedural--Think CSI: Las Vegas meets Silent Hill via Name of the Rose. 

The game is high on the role playing. I’ll handle all dice rolling. For an idea of how the game feel will be, feel free to read the first story, Paridon Book I: Something Old, Something New.

Priority will be given to the players who completed the first story: industrygothica, Rhun, jkason, Ivid, and kinem. However, I will add a minimum of two new slots for this game. 

D&D 3.5 Rules + Complete Series + Monte Cook’s Firearms Rules
5th level characters
28 Point Buy
9,000 GP Starting Wealth

Religion: The dominant religion is the Ezraite religion, steeped in tradition and with various sects within it. Think of a structure similar to the Roman Catholic Church of the middle ages. There are also other cults, traditions, and heresies to be found within the city. Make a good story for it. 

Backgrounds will be vital. Don't worry about knowing anything about the Ravenloft campaign world--just know that you've spent most (if not all) of your life in Paridon, and build from there. Also, don’t assume that everything will be just like the Ravenloft campaign world if you know about it. Paridonese is the local native language, but it is typically referred to as “Common.” 

Enjoy! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

Dibs!

In order of preference
Swordsage 5 (yes, I know it isn't allowed, I just want to try Tome of Battle (Book of nine swords) - ignore 

Dragonshaman if available as class, I'm not sure whether dragons exist in Ravenloft
Monk 5 (dark feel, but with feats such as Font of Life and similar 'undead resistance' soul staff - good stealth and abilities to complement it - maybe first level of rogue. 

Spellthief 5 - rogue for the party or secondary fighter if monk not allowed

Questions:
Does complete includes Complete Scoundrel? I'd try luck feats and skill tricks.
Maybe this one would be best with swashbuckler? I'll post details before and of the week.

Would Ravenloft PrCs be allowed?

Do you allow for 'alternate' feats of the monk such as Pain Touch, Weakening Touch and similar ki abilities to replace normal selection at 2nd and 6th level?

More of that later along with some history...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 22, 2009)

If you can use me, I am in. 

With Calahan, or any PC, just as you like it!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 22, 2009)

Complete Mage, Scoundrel, Adventurer, Warrior, Divine, Arcane. That's what I have available, let's stick to those.

As the folks who played the first adventure will tell you, your actions and personality will matter more than your specific powers, so focus on making someone you want to play, and the rest will follow quite naturally.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2009)

Dragon shaman is from PHB II

Spellthief is from C Adventurer

I don't want to step on anyone's toes, if party already has a rogue, there is no need for spellthief.

Dragon shaman is another matter and you still didn't say if it is allowed (either because yiou don't have the book or because there are no dragons to worship)


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2009)

Ru's still around, and after all that nigh-raging during our final battle, there ought to be much fun angst for him to deal with. . 

The sheet in the original RG should still be accurate, I believe. I threw the brass sword in there, though I'm not sure what its stats might be and / or if it survived being plunged into Ada's boiler-heart. If it didn't, I suspect Ru may be getting a monk weapon made of brass, just in case. 

jason


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm here, IVV. I'll obviously want to come up with a new PC, as Perrin wasn't my own, and Torhen was slain.

PC will likely be a front-line warrior-type; I'll come up with an idea over the next couple days and post him up.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2009)

Darian Rose will most definitely be back for round two.  Though he could use a new magical whip, since a certain tobacco-spitting comrade thought it'd be a good idea to set his old one ablaze.... after the first use!



-IG


----------



## Tiali (Apr 22, 2009)

Read through this thread as well as the RG for the previous game. Unsure what to play, as it seems almost every position was filled. So I'll throw out my story/personality idea's and leave the character creation portion for another post.

I have two Ideas currently for a character: 

The first is Orion Stark

[sblock=]Orion, the son of a veteren Infiltrator who committed suicide a few years ago. Orion is hell-bent on find out what about this city caused his father to commit such a vile act. He sets out to 'chronicle' the mysteries of the city in an attempt to understand the actions of his father, and all the others who have fallen to the temptations of Peridon. For the last three years, Orion has skulked around the city, using only his few advantages over the rest of the city to find out as much information as he can about the mysteries of the city. After being approached by the Rose guard for his skills in covert operations and information gathering, he accepted the offer. (Most likely bard, with a little ranger or rogue. Will use oratory and written skills to provide boosts instead of instrumental)[/sblock]

The second is Fayt Jameson.

[sblock=]Fayt was found half dead in an alley by a priest of the order of 'insert gods name here'. He doesn't remember the horror that left him lying near death in the gutter, and the priest that raised him refused to tell him more. Fayt was raised in this order, and taught to protect the people. He was forcefed the ideals of justice and order until it became so ingrained in him, that he devoted his life to it. Fayt is now a (paladin, cleric, or favored soul) of 'insert god here,' and is dead set on protecting the lives of the innocent, and bringing justice to the demented things that lurk in the shadows of Paridon. He was recently provided a grand opportunity to do just that, as the Rose Guard approached him. He willing accepted the offer, and avidly thanked his god for the opportunity to help the city. (as stated, paladin, cleric, or favored soul of the god of justice, this campaigns equivalent of Heironyeous.)[/sblock]

If either of these ideas work for your game, I will create the character sheet and post it. Let me know, thanks!

These characters have been brought to you by Tiali! A registered trademark of awesomeness Inc.


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2009)

Father Berman will be here and eagerly awaits new recruits to serve his cause ... and that of the city.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2009)

I do have PHBII, and I'm willing to let it be used as well. You can play a dragon shaman if you want--dragons are near-mythical rare, and certainly no dragons are known to operate in the city. Also, as a heavily urban environment, appearances matter. This means that if you start deviating too much from (demi)human, you will be looked at with extreme suspicion. There is no place in civilized society for monsters, after all. 

Here are the present characters in the Rose Company:

Ru Brike, Human Barbarian 1/Monk 4. Main fighter and master athlete. Runs as fast as a horse.

Fr. Brian Berman, Human Cleric 5 of the Ezraite Order of Fate. Pragmatic healer and canny pistoleer.

Darian Rose, Human Rogue 3/Bard 2. Expert in arrests and uncanny interrogator. Very uncanny.

Calahan "the Snake", Human Scout 5. Loose cannon and... shall we say... natural demolitionist.

This will be the group you join.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Calahan "the Snake", Human Scout 5. Loose cannon and... shall we say... natural demolitionist.





As a player who lost a PC to Calahan's "natural" demolitionist abilties, I might change that to "overzealous" demolitionist. 

Since PHB2 is allowed, I'm thinking of playing a Knight, or a Knight/Fighter, or Paladin/Knight, or something like that. I'll have a better idea soon, probably get the PC together this weekend.


----------



## Tiali (Apr 23, 2009)

After seeing the roster for the game, I had to rethink my character concept to fit better.

Dwarven Bardarian... No that is not a misspelling. He is half Bard and half *rawwwwwwr*. (Barbarian)

Cliff Hammerstriker- 3 Bard, 2 Barbarian

Grew up under the watchful eyes of a Tavern Keeper, and learned his ways from the guests in the bars and the brawls fought on his turf. 

From using anything and everything he could find to 'improvise' his way out of any situation, to singing a ballad that would cause the most stonehearted man to shed tears. He grew in his ways. Through these ways he became a 'legend' amongst the bouncers in town, and eventually amongst all the brawlers in the city. After a fairly nasty brawl within the tavern, Cliff moved out on his own. 

By day, he was a 'sweat of his brow' worker, and by night, he worked the streets. Singing hope into the hearts of the populace, and beating the rhythm of justice onto the heads of the wicked.

I'll post the character sheet for review tomorrow. Should I post this here? or in the RG?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Is there still room?  If there is, I'm definitely interested in playing(though this is something I'm new to).  I only have SRD access atm, that and that PDF on technology I just downloaded thinking it was a link... >.>  I'm interested in playing a character dealing with the technology.  Was thinking Scout but it's taken(and I don't actually have access to the Completes atm).  Leaning towards Rogue or Ranger(though I'm not fond of the divine casting too much)

Question about the firearms: Can they be made of different materials?  Like say... a mithril dragon rifle?  On that note, can they be masterwork and enchanted?  I'm looking at the SRD now to see if I'd be able to figure out an enchanted weapon.  Also, would feats and effects that apply to bows apply to guns?

Also, I'm considering a Half-elf marksmen type of character, who can fight in melee in a pinch.

Edit: Thought about it more and have a bit more details about how I'd like things to go.

I'd love if I could take some levels as an urban Ranger who can swap out spellcasting for something else, either more bonus feats or some other class feature such as uncanny dodge or evasion.

Aside from that, I was thinking a half-elf Monk 1/Ranger 2/Rogue 2.  Basically took Monk so she could use unarmed strikes if someone closed in on her with a rifle.  Basically, I'm trying to make the character one who'd rather shoot from a hidden location and end things quickly, but won't be completely useless once she gets closed on.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2009)

Tiali, make him an Olam (dwarven bard) or those viking bards I cannot remember the name of. Skald. Yes. They are proposed as variant bard on Unearthed Arcana. They combine barbarian and bard in single class, barbaric bard.

As for dragon shaman: he only gets natural armor that obviously distinguishes him from humans and it's not obvious at all. His powers are another matter, but then mages to them all the time 

At 17th level he gets draconic wings, but that is so far in the future that if we make it he will be well known in the city.

I'll find the class in pdf or o nthe net so you can review it.

History would be fairly straightforward. His parents were part of semi-nomadic tribe, traveling between cities for trade and living off the land. They maintained ancient traditions and stories about mighty dragons. 

I'll presume much in adding steel dragon into the city (they are those that a) like humans b) live essentialy whole of their lives in human form and c) never betray themselves to humans, they pose as mages, sorcerors or simple sages and alchemists. If you don't like the addition replace him with 'normal' sage/alchemist/whatever fits you

His parents separated from the tribe over some perceived slight (they were banished) and he grew up on the streets of Paridon. Being outsiders there was precious little his parents could do, but their knowledge of natural herbs and ancient cures served them well. After several lean years they set up a shop and are doing quite well. In the years that followed they attracted several wealthy patrons and one of them was local <insert dragons position>. Another one was Edithomas, gnome alchemist of some renown. Young <insert PC name here> was fascinated with old traditions of his people and was reading all he could about it and pestered his parents about them. In time, adolescent <PC name> showed signs of blessings of the Ancient Ones and his parents knew they cannot teach him anymore. As they don't have access to tribe shamans they turned to their well learned and traveled patron. He took <young padawan> and tought him how to be true dragon heir. <PC name> is stickler for justice and while he looks forward to restoring his family honor once the tribe appears again at Paridon, he joined law enforcement so he could keep the streets vileness of which he felt more then once, as clean as possible.


----------



## Thanael (Apr 23, 2009)

You can only enter Ollam (from Complete Adventure) at CL7+, it is more of a historian than a warrior skald though. OTOH you can qualify for Warchanter  (from Comp. Warrior)  at CL 4+ theoretically, practically you probably need Bard2/Barbarian3 or Bard3/Barbarian2 to qualify.  I never heard of Skald except as a name for the Bard/Barbarian multiclass. 

And as for the dragon shaman i doubt you'll be reaching 17th level anytime soon, heck anytime at all. This is after all Ravenloft.

The question is though, how do you fit such a "Skald" dwarf  into the Victorian Paridon. Ditto for the Dragon Shaman. Are they outlanders?


----------



## Thanael (Apr 23, 2009)

Three interesting links for a city campaign:

Urban Class Features -- A Web Enhancement for Cityscape
Urban Tools -- A Web Enhancement for Cityscape
Urban Magic -- A Web Enhancement for Cityscape

Those are the web enhancements for Cityscape. they provide urban alternate class features and other options.


----------



## Thanael (Apr 23, 2009)

IVV, do you have Heroes of Light? Would you allow the Detective PrC from that book?  (The PC would only have the 1st level in it, probably an Ari4/Detective1  or Rog4/Detective1, modeled after the picture in Heroes of Light of the Dwarven Detective. He'd probably be an emigrant from Darkon an aristocratic dwarf moving in Paridon's gentlemanly high society, who emulates the methods of the Great Detective. )  

Do you have any access to the Ravenloft feats?  Another ENWorlder provided this handy link for RL reference material for players (RL feats, equipment, domains etc) in the Delving the Mistst PbP OOC thread. Would you consider allowing those feats? Do you use RL's rules for Fear, Horror & Madness? Dark Power Checks ?  

Do you allow the Ravenloft Caliban race ? (essentially the half-orc with a new look, think hunchback of notre-dame, igor the henchman etc) My other PC idea would be a caliban urban druid4/rog1 or druid3/rog2 with most of the druid alternate class features of the cityscape web enhancement. (see the link in the post above) He would be a rag-clad street-living prophet of the city called on a vision quest-like mission, perhaps an exile from the mysterious undercity.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Basically, I'm trying to make the character one who'd rather shoot from a hidden location and end things quickly, but won't be completely useless once she gets closed on.




Heh.. this is Ravenloft.  We're all rendered useless at some point.


-IG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> Heh.. this is Ravenloft. We're all rendered useless at some point.
> 
> 
> -IG




QFT. 

I'll ask that everyone stick to the sources I've provided. It makes hunting for information that much easier. 

Oh, and no psionics.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, and here's some theme music.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZwZRCRcQr4"]YouTube - Totentanz-Maksim Mrvica[/ame]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice.. I like that.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> Heh.. this is Ravenloft.  We're all rendered useless at some point.
> 
> 
> -IG




Since IVV QFT'd this once, I'm giving it the double QFT treatment! And triple, because this is IVV's Ravenloft.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, er... I haven't played any serious D&D sessions, so becoming 'completely' useless is a somewhat foreign concept, based on my play experiences with other games(not P&P mind).  In anycase, the 'not being completely useless' part simply referred to not needing to spend a round changing weapons... though, if it's thought that I won't be needing to worry about being closed with overmuch, I'd be fine with changing things around a bit, since I hate taking levels in things like Monk (which prohibit return later) and then leaving for whatever reason.

I am assuming since IVV didn't tell me there wasn't more room that there was still room?  If so, I'm definitely open to opinions.  Basic jist I want a marksmen (with a keen eye, so higher search/spot skills and trapfinding) who would rather fight from stealth and end things quickly.

Out of combat, she'd be independent but confident and compassionate, if seeming a bit... less compassionate at times.  I'd say neutral good leaning towards chaotic.

Also, if I'm accepted, any answers to my gun related questions would also be awesome.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I am assuming since IVV didn't tell me there wasn't more room that there was still room?  If so, I'm definitely open to opinions.  Basic jist I want a marksmen (with a keen eye, so higher search/spot skills and trapfinding) who would rather fight from stealth and end things quickly.





The first (5, I think) slots for PCs go to those that completed BOOK I of IVV's Paridon Campaign. However, IVV said he would recruit a minimum of 2 additional spots...I've seen at least 3 or 4 people post interest though.

I'd advise putting together a concept with background so that IVV can make a determination as to what players he wants to pic for the game.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I need to know how well my concept will jive mechanically, before I invest myself in fleshing out the roleplaying aspects.  (Don't want to get attached to a character I'll never play)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, I need to know how well my concept will jive mechanically, before I invest myself in fleshing out the roleplaying aspects.  (Don't want to get attached to a character I'll never play)





Well, I believe your concept was a Monk 1/Ranger 2/Rogue 2, right? So looking at the other PCs:

ORIGINAL ROSE COMPANY MEMBERS
- Ru Brike, Human Barbarian 1/Monk 4. Main fighter and master athlete. Runs as fast as a horse.
- Fr. Brian Berman, Human Cleric 5 of the Ezraite Order of Fate. Pragmatic healer and canny pistoleer.
- Darian Rose, Human Rogue 3/Bard 2. Expert in arrests and uncanny interrogator. Very uncanny.
- Calahan "the Snake", Human Scout 5. Loose cannon and... shall we say... natural demolitionist.

NEW ROSE COMPANY MEMBER
- Sir Skyler Martell, Human Knight 4/Fighter 1. Noble defender and skilled warrior, currently in progress (To be played by me, Rhun)

So with that said, your PC has some skills in common with Darian and Ru, but the levels of ranger also give him some diversity. If you were to work your skills in some different areas from those PCs, I believe the synergy would be quite good.

Martell and Ru will constitute the front line in a fight, with Berman firing his pistol, Darian (hopefully) using his whip to trip some foes, and all of us dodging Calahan's thrown firebombs. So as far as fighters go we could use A) another ranged fighter (preferably with Point Blank Shot feat), or B) a mobile, flanker type fighter.

So far we've faced mostly powerful, single foes...but I imagine IVV will only have crazy new enemies to throw at us. We'll have to see what happens.

Of course, this is just my .02 on how I would try to synergize with the existing PCs.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, the overall goal was to focus on being ranged support, so that'd work nicely for me... though I would like the answers to my mechanical questions before I solidify the complete mechanics angle.

Anyways, I'll whip up the background-ish stuff as best I can.

Rhiannon Fleetwood,Half-Elf Urban(if allowed) ranger 2/monk 1/Rogue 2.  Ranged support specialist and sniper.

Rhiannon's mother was a Paridon native who happened to have a brief but passionate fling with a traveling elven ranger.  During this brief fling, Rhiannon was conceived.  Her father departed not knowing what had happened, though he had vowed to return to the woman one day.  When he did, 5 years later, he was surprised to find a young girl of around 5 years old with the woman he'd left.  Upon discovering his daughter, he stayed for awhile to bond with her, and taught her some of his skills, before needing to depart from the city once more.  Rhia emulated her father well, and learned to move as he did, though she adapted his teachings to her own environment. This drew her much ridicule from her peers, and various kinds of verbal and physical abuse as she grew older, because she was different.

In attempts to deal with her anger and confusion at such treatment, Rhiannon had briefly stayed in a temple, and had picked up on a few of their martial skills during her brief stay before she realized she couldn't deal with the restrictions on her actions, and she slipped away, moving onto the streets once more.  Having decided that Ascetic enlightenment wasn't her way, Rhiannon resorted to learning the streets, and using those smarts to her advantage.  As Rhiannon came fully of age, she sold her services as a freelance tracker, finding people who did not wish to be found for a price.  Due to her ability to notice things some others don't, and her ability to locate people, Rhiannon was contacted by the Constabulary for possible employment... 

(Hopefully that fits the setting well enough)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess I'd better put in a note saying I'm interested, before it gets any more crowded in here.  I'm still working on concept ideas- most likely some flavor of scholar/arcanist, possibly mixed with skill monkey (either physical intrusion or social- more to cooperate with those already aboard than to compete).  More solid ideas forthcoming- likely later tonight.

I'm already in one urban/investigators type game here on EN World, and in a run of Eberronized Ravenloft game as well- this looks like an interesting combo.  As far as inspiration, I'm thinking of books like The Alienist or Perdido Street Station- are those about the right tone?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The first (5, I think) slots for PCs go to those that completed BOOK I of IVV's Paridon Campaign. However, IVV said he would recruit a minimum of 2 additional spots...I've seen at least 3 or 4 people post interest though.
> 
> I'd advise putting together a concept with background so that IVV can make a determination as to what players he wants to pic for the game.




Backgrounds are vital--the game is very heavy on the RP, so this introduces all sort of extra directions for the game to go. I regularly play both on character histories and personalities in coming up with the game action.

However, note that I'll need to see stats before I make a final determination. Gis is going to look for individuals who can support the present group--both in combat and outside.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 24, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> I'm already in one urban/investigators type game here on EN World, and in a run of Eberronized Ravenloft game as well- this looks like an interesting combo. As far as inspiration, I'm thinking of books like The Alienist or Perdido Street Station- are those about the right tone?




Yes, that will do nicely.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 24, 2009)

Tiali said:


> After seeing the roster for the game, I had to rethink my character concept to fit better.
> 
> Dwarven Bardarian... No that is not a misspelling. He is half Bard and half *rawwwwwwr*. (Barbarian)
> 
> ...




Post characters here, please. Care to have been a bouncer at a place called Little Diversions?



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> History would be fairly straightforward. His parents were part of semi-nomadic tribe, traveling between cities for trade and living off the land. They maintained ancient traditions and stories about mighty dragons.
> 
> I'll presume much in adding steel dragon into the city (they are those that a) like humans b) live essentialy whole of their lives in human form and c) never betray themselves to humans, they pose as mages, sorcerors or simple sages and alchemists. If you don't like the addition replace him with 'normal' sage/alchemist/whatever fits you
> 
> His parents separated from the tribe over some perceived slight (they were banished) and he grew up on the streets of Paridon. Being outsiders there was precious little his parents could do, but their knowledge of natural herbs and ancient cures served them well. After several lean years they set up a shop and are doing quite well. In the years that followed they attracted several wealthy patrons and one of them was local <insert dragons position>. Another one was Edithomas, gnome alchemist of some renown. Young <insert PC name here> was fascinated with old traditions of his people and was reading all he could about it and pestered his parents about them. In time, adolescent <PC name> showed signs of blessings of the Ancient Ones and his parents knew they cannot teach him anymore. As they don't have access to tribe shamans they turned to their well learned and traveled patron. He took <young padawan> and tought him how to be true dragon heir. <PC name> is stickler for justice and while he looks forward to restoring his family honor once the tribe appears again at Paridon, he joined law enforcement so he could keep the streets vileness of which he felt more then once, as clean as possible.




It could work. I don't believe the dragon needs to live within the city for it all to work, if you like. Continue the fleshing out, let's see how it looks.



			
				Thanael said:
			
		

> IVV, do you have Heroes of Light? Would you allow the Detective PrC from that book? (The PC would only have the 1st level in it, probably an Ari4/Detective1 or Rog4/Detective1, modeled after the picture in Heroes of Light of the Dwarven Detective. He'd probably be an emigrant from Darkon an aristocratic dwarf moving in Paridon's gentlemanly high society, who emulates the methods of the Great Detective. )
> 
> Do you have any access to the Ravenloft feats? Another ENWorlder provided this handy link for RL reference material for players (RL feats, equipment, domains etc) in the Delving the Mistst PbP OOC thread. Would you consider allowing those feats? Do you use RL's rules for Fear, Horror & Madness? Dark Power Checks ?
> 
> Do you allow the Ravenloft Caliban race ? (essentially the half-orc with a new look, think hunchback of notre-dame, igor the henchman etc) My other PC idea would be a caliban urban druid4/rog1 or druid3/rog2 with most of the druid alternate class features of the cityscape web enhancement. (see the link in the post above) He would be a rag-clad street-living prophet of the city called on a vision quest-like mission, perhaps an exile from the mysterious undercity.




Nothing wrong with the Caliban, since yeah, that's like a half-orc. I'll review the RL material, but I'd like to keep the extra sources to a minimum, if possible. It'll take me a bit of time to fully review. Calibans are okay, though. I don't have Heroes of Light, so no Detective, sorry.

As for Fear/Horror/Madness, it's included, but I try to keep the effects melded with the narrative, so you might not ever notice the rolls--just the difference in how it's portrayed. Powers checks do exist.



			
				Theroc said:
			
		

> Question about the firearms: Can they be made of different materials? Like say... a mithril dragon rifle? On that note, can they be masterwork and enchanted? I'm looking at the SRD now to see if I'd be able to figure out an enchanted weapon. Also, would feats and effects that apply to bows apply to guns?
> 
> Rhiannon Fleetwood,Half-Elf Urban(if allowed) ranger 2/monk 1/Rogue 2. Ranged support specialist and sniper.
> 
> ...




The background will definitely fit.

As for guns, they can be made from special materials (although the shot needs to be the special material to have the required damage effect), masterworked, and enchanted.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 24, 2009)

What archery feats will apply to guns?  Or crossbow feats?

Just wanna make sure I don't look up a heap of feats for a gun, then discover they won't apply.  I do intend on using a bow as well, but primarily I'll be using a gun or some form of melee weapon(if they close in and my gun is empty).

Question; Sorry if this sounds stupid, but does the SRD fully explain how to buy an enchanted weapon?  The materials and Masterwork seemed fairly simple, but how do I get the +1 or higher enhancement portion on it?

Does each +1 enhancement bonus on the magic item cost 1/2 the items original price?

Wanna make sure I plan my budget accordingly... 

Also, do you care what format is used for the profiles?

I will probably tweak the LEW one and put in any additional details needed.

Edited questions:
The Urban Ranger was approved, yes?  Would I also be able to take the Passive Way variant of the Monk Class(also in the Unearthed Arcana)?

Additionally, is there a feat or feats in the Complete books which stop me from being precluded from taking levels in Monk later, by allowing me to multiclass between monk and one other class type?  I may consider taking it to prevent burning bridges... >.>


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 24, 2009)

Theroc, feats in questions are Ascetic knight (for paladin), Ascetic whatever for other classes (I believe rogue, ranger and swachbucker have their version). Not sure about the others.

Weapon enchantments cost 2 x (enhancement x enhancement) x 1000gp thus:
+1 sword costs 2 x (1 x 1) x 1000 = 2000gp + cost of masterwork weapon
+2 sword costs 2 x (2 x 2) x 1000 = 8000gp + cost of masterwork weapon

I believe that is SRD formula. Not familiar if Ravenloft has it's own rules.

As an addition to Jeremiah Tomesh (dragonshaman PC) - I'd like to include small reputation as great teamplayer. When he's around everything feels more vivid, senses sharp and reaction fast. He may not be good for looking over the scene for clues, but is good at getting information from both gutters and nobles alike. He doesn't believe in taking personal glory (due to his upbringing) and will always (or mostly) step aside and let the group take the credit (or put somebody else on the spotlight)

Here is steel dragon description

Should I change breath weapon to acid? I'd use Brass dragon shaman statistic as it somewhat matches this one, maybe exchange survival with craft (alchemy) or spellcraft to reflect change from his original tribe (and dragon) to new one?

I'm thinking of taking Leadership at 6th, that would give me in-game reason to call on parent's shop without having to invoke some tragedy in life that would explain why they live in the same city and never provide info or help. And of course, a henchmen (faerie dragon? I _wish_ for an apple pie.)


----------



## Theroc (Apr 24, 2009)

Your explanation doesn't seem to jive with what I'm reading from the SRD... unless I'm really misunderstanding things.  I hope this doesn't annoy anyone, but I'm going to bring in little snippets and see if I understand them each correctly.

"Only a masterwork weapon can become a magic weapon, and the masterwork cost is added to the total cost to determine final market value. Additional magic supplies costs for the materials are subsumed in the cost for creating the magic weapon—half the base price given on Table: Weapons, according to the weapon’s total effective bonus."

Alright, a Masterwork weapon costs 300 more GP in addition to the original weapons price.  Making say, a repeater rifle masterwork would make it cost 2,300 GP.  Then making it magic would cost another 1,150 gold on top of that, right?  Since that would be half of the base price?  That gives me the +1 (magic)enhancement, right?

Or am I confusing something here.

Apologies if my ignorance is irritating, I've never actually dealt with this portion of the system at all before(even lurking the SRD about it before I came across this thread).


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Powers checks do exist.




Yes... yes they do.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 24, 2009)

No, no. Half the base price is for when YOU create the item in question. Look at the link you provided. there is price of 2000gp for +1 enhancement. This is buying price. Creating it would cost you 1000.

That is just cost of enchantment. On top of that you would pay normal item cost (in your example 2300)

Thus to buy such rifle would cost you 4300gp.
To buy masterwork rifle and enchant it would cost you 3300gp.
And to create one from scratch, you'd have to make one with craft skill incuring whatever cost for that is and then paying additional 1000gp for enchantment


----------



## Thanael (Apr 24, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Nothing wrong with the Caliban, since yeah, that's like a half-orc. I'll review the RL material, but I'd like to keep the extra sources to a minimum, if possible. It'll take me a bit of time to fully review. Calibans are okay, though. I don't have Heroes of Light, so no Detective, sorry.





Fair enough.  I'm cobbling together the stats and backstory of the half-orc/caliban then.  What about the urban replacement class features for the druid ? Will you allow them? Here are the short description:

Voice of the City (1st) Lose wild empathy, gain ability to convey communication w/o language. Cityscape WE
Urban Sense (1st) Lose Nature sense, gain +2 to knowledge (local) and Sense Motive. Cityscape WE
Urban Companion (1st) lose animal compainion, gain familiar. Cityscape WE
Crowd-Walker (2nd) Lose Woodland Stride, your movement is less impeded by crowds and debris. Cityscape WE
Go to Ground (3rd) Lose Trackless step, you are now unable to be found via urban tracking. Cityscape WE
Iron Constitution (4th) Lose resist nature's lure, gain Strong Stomach feat, +2 on saves vs. disease. Cityscape WE

And here's the the feat that is referenced in the last one:
Strong Stomach	Con 13, Endurance	Reduce nauseated and sickened conditions by one step	Cityscape

Though I'm probably only taking a few of those.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 24, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> No, no. Half the base price is for when YOU create the item in question. Look at the link you provided. there is price of 2000gp for +1 enhancement. This is buying price. Creating it would cost you 1000.
> 
> That is just cost of enchantment. On top of that you would pay normal item cost (in your example 2300)
> 
> ...




Oh... I feel dumb.  I thought 'create' meant putting together what I was doing.  That's what I get for trying to figure it out late at night.  Thanks Neurotic


----------



## Tiali (Apr 24, 2009)

Character Sheet:
[sblock=]

Cliff Hammerstriker Tiali
Bard 1, Barbarian 4 ECL 5 (10,000 xp)
Dwarf Neutral Good
Diety: Moradin 

HP = 57 (9 for bard, 48 for Barbarian) 
AC = 19 (10base + 1dex + 3shield + 5armor)
Initiative = 1

Str 14 +2 : 16 +3 with Gauntlets
Dex 13 +1 (+1 4th level) starting stat 12
Con 16 +3 (+2 dwarf) starting stat 14
Int 12 +1
Wis 10 +0 
Cha 12 +1 (-2 dwarf) starting stat 14

Fort 7 (4base + 3con)
Ref 4 (3base + 1dex)
Will 3 (3base + 0wis)

B.A.B +4
Basic Melee Attack +6 : +7 w/ Gauntlets
Basic Ranged Attack +5
Grapple +10 (Feat: Improved Grapple +4)

*Attacks:*

2 Dagger = 1d4+3/+7 attack 
Masterwork, Morningstar = 1d8+3/+8 attack
Crossbow, light (20 Bolts) = 1d8/+5 attack
Masterwork, Battleaxe = 1d8+3/+8 attack
Masterwork, Greataxe = 1d12+4/+8 attack

*Skills:*

Skill = Base Skill + modifier = total
escape artist 3 + 1 = 4
gather information 4 + 1 = 5
hide 6 + 1 = 7
intimidate 6 + 1 = 7
knowledge dungeoneering 2 + 1 = 3
knowledge geography 2 + 1 = 3
knowledge local 2 + 1 = 3
listen 6 + 0 = 6
move silently 6 + 1 = 7
perform (Singing) 4 + 1 = 5
sense motive 6 + 0 = 6
use magic device 1 + 1 = 2

*Feats/Specials:*

armor proficiency light
armor proficiency medium
martial weapon proficiency
shield proficiency
simple weapon proficiency
Trap sense
Uncanny dodge
Fast movement, rage
Bardic music, bardic knowledge
countersong, fascinate
inspire courage
F1: Improved Unarmed Strike
F2: Improved Grapple

*Languages:*

Common
Dwarven
Undercommon

*Bard Spells Known*

Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Mending
Summon Instrument

*Equipment:*
[sblock=]
2 Dagger 1d4 4g
Masterwork, Morningstar 1d8 308g 
Crossbow, light 1d8 35g
20 Bolts 2g
Masterwork, Battleaxe 1d8 310g
Masterwork, Greataxe 1d12 320g
Masterwork, +1 Mithril Chain shirt +5ac 2100g
Masterwork, +1 Shield, large, steel +3ac 1170g
Backpack 2lb 2g
Block n Tackle 5lb 5g
10 Candles .1g
10 Chalk .1g
Crowbar 5lb 2g
Fishhook .1g
Flint/steel 1g
Grappling hook 4lb 1g
Ink 8g
2 Inkpen .2g
5 Paper 2g
5 Parchment 1g
Pick, miner's 10lb 4g
5 Piton .5g
Pole (10ft) 8lb .2g
Pouch, belt 3lb 1g
100ft Rope 5lb 2g
Signet ring 5g
Waterskin 4lb 2g
Whetstone 1lb 
Entertainer's outfit 4lb 3g
Gauntlets of Ogre's Strength +2 4,000g
4 Lesser Healing Potions (1d8+1) 200g
2 Alchemist Fire 100g
2 Acid 100g
8690.2 spent 309.8 remaining

[/sblock] [/sblock]

I feel like im missing something, but i've went over it 3 times now, cant figure out what.

Backround (edited to include Little Diversion tavern name per IVV suggestion): 
[sblock=]
Grew up under the watchful eyes of the Tavern Keeper who ran the Little Diversion, and learned his ways from the guests in the bars and the brawls fought on his turf. 

From using anything and everything he could find to 'improvise' his way out of any situation, to singing a ballad that would cause the most stonehearted man to shed tears. He grew in his ways. Through these ways he became a 'legend' amongst the bouncers in town, and eventually amongst all the brawlers in the city. After a fairly nasty brawl within the tavern, Cliff moved out on his own. 

By day, he was a 'sweat of his brow' worker, and by night, he worked the streets. Singing hope into the hearts of the populace, and beating the rhythm of justice onto the heads of the wicked.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Paridon Constabulary Academy recruiting class (Concept ideas)*

Okay, so I've thinned the herd a bit on my crop of concepts.  I have cut out a few of the ideas I was batting around, and I've narrowed the field to three possibilities.  I'm posting the concepts here in capsule form- partially for any feedback folks might want to give, partially because actually seeing them up here might help my brain work things through a bit more...  I'll expand on these, probably over the weekend.

1. Haergrr Ranyun: half-orc male, rogue 3/urban ranger 2; Haergrr grew up in a rough neighborhood- mixed poor races and orc-kin, mostly.  Most of the people he knew growing up wound up dead or as criminals- a few of them ended up in the Enforcement arm of the constabulary.  Haergrr was bit undersized by orcish standards, but he was smart and canny.  He started off in the Enforcers as well- most often he was the brains of his squad, and he worked hard to advance into the Investigative branch.  While he CAN fight (and has a rep as a vicious fighter), he prefers to use his brains instead.  Most of the time, he capitalizes on peoples' prejudice against the orcs- he acts a bit thick and uncultured (badly tailored coat, stubble and cheap cigars and all), but is actually a skilled investigator. 
Quote: "Yeah, Yeah!  I get ya.  We'll talk ta this guy for a while- but I get ta be the bad cop..."

2. Annabelle Lee Wentworth-Smythe: 'human' female (using the Fiendish heritage feat chain), rogue 2/sorceror 1/warlock 2 (further advancement pure warlock, possibly into Acolyte of the skin- that seems Ravenloft-ish).  A fallen noblewoman, of sorts- her family has been part of the city's nobility for hundreds of years, and was renowned for producing great artists and beautiful folk of both genders (and a number of flamboyent madmen).  Unknown to the world at large, the family's legacy was secured by a generations-old pact with dark powers- some of their offspring had a greater share of gifts, while others had more problems.  Annabelle spent most of her youth as a flighty noble with an interest in the arcane- as she grew, she began to understand her heritage, and left her family mansion.  In an effort to prove herself, she joined the constabulary, working initially in the Infiltration branch.  As such, when the fire destroyed her family estate, (and the horrors hidden there were carefully suppressed from the public eye by the social pressure of other families) she was able to strike out on her own.  She has only recently transferred to the Investigative branch- while she continues to struggle with her heritage, she has managed to master it so far.  Generally acts empty-headed and ornamental (most folk do not believe she is actually a constable on first meeting), but is a skilled scholar (especially in arcane matters) and capable investigator.  (Think Clarice Starling from Silence of the Lambs, masquerading a Paris Hilton style socialite).  She is rather conflicted- part of her wants to help people and relishes the challenge of matching wits and skills with criminals, but her darker nature is not entirely under control, and she can be cruel and destructive (occasionally in a rather unpredictable fashion, but certainly when crossed); she would be CN with occasional good tendencies. Disdains physical combat and firearms, but can fight at need- with magic or a dagger (and in fact she collects blades of exotic materials). 

3. Aiffe Merriweather: 'human' female (using the fey heritage feat chain), bard 4/warlock 1 (further advancement warlock, into eldritch theurge); Aiffe is the only daughter of a reclusive sorceress who arrived from parts unknown about 15 years ago- she was raised and educated as a scholar and dilettante.  Developed an interest in the constabulary after a number of her friends were attacked by (something awful), and spent some time with the officers investigating the case.  She spent a great deal of effort in her studies, and after her mother's disappearance she began to investigate her own heritage- over the last six months she has been working with the constabulary directly, trying to find the best use for her developing powers.  A far 'nicer' person than Annabelle- she generally wants to be helpful, and her mercurial fey nature is little impediment (she would be CG in alignment terms).


----------



## Theroc (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay... I've got my basic idea in mind, but I have several questions that may change my plans a bit. I've also decided not to bother with taking a level in monk, relying on Ru and Martell to protect me, or Berman to heal.

Have a couple questions I still need answered from IVV before I finalize my setup.

Firstly: Is there any chance I could swap out Ranger spellcasting for something else(I don't know what would be fair)?  I know I asked before but I didn't catch an answer.  Wanted to know as I didn't really want to mess with spellcasting with this character as it doesn't fit too well with what I had in mind, and I was hoping to channel that towards ranged support skills.  I'd be happy with bonus feats at some sort of interval... but I'm not sure if that's fair.  If not, I'll just try to make due, lol.

Secondly: What ranged feats will not apply to guns?  Or will all?

Thirdly: Ranger 'archery' track; will those feats apply to guns as well, or only bows?

Going to do a tenative character sheet while I wait on these answers.

Edit: IVV, will you be rolling our starting HP?  For now I'll assume 'perfect' roll for that.

Edit 2: Would it be possible to include a gun version of the PHB II feat 'Crossbow Sniper'? It may not be relevant depending on whether there will be any levelling during the adventure, but I figured I'd ask while it came to mind.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm here, IVV. I'll obviously want to come up with a new PC, as Perrin wasn't my own, and Torhen was slain.
> 
> PC will likely be a front-line warrior-type; I'll come up with an idea over the next couple days and post him up.




I promise not to kill, burn, mutilate, shot, stabb or torture any characters of my fellow teammates any more. 

I can play another character, if the party prefers that, as well.

Calahan should have some... Issues after his wrestling match with that giant spider woman.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you decide, InVinoVeritas, if steel dragon is acceptable or should I stay with brass version. If acceptable, do I change breath weapon and skill and if so which (alchemy or spellcraft)-

Also, what would be appropriate Draconic Adaptation (brass has endure elements that goes well with survival skill, but this one is more scholarly). I can make suggestion, but I'd like to know if you read steel ones description? 

Eugene Brasspin will be posted monday morning GMT +1. What starting wealth can we use? Standard 5th level? Are there any other rules we should be aware of?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 25, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Did you decide, InVinoVeritas, if steel dragon is acceptable or should I stay with brass version. If acceptable, do I change breath weapon and skill and if so which (alchemy or spellcraft)-
> 
> Also, what would be appropriate Draconic Adaptation (brass has endure elements that goes well with survival skill, but this one is more scholarly). I can make suggestion, but I'd like to know if you read steel ones description?
> 
> Eugene Brasspin will be posted monday morning GMT +1. What starting wealth can we use? Standard 5th level? Are there any other rules we should be aware of?




IVV stated starting wealth as 9,000 in his initial post, FYI.  That's the only question I can answer, though.

More Gun related questions:
What items do I need to account for extra shots, and how much do they weigh?
It appears "Shot and powder" would be a single shot, so do I just use that?  How much do bullets weigh?
Would I need the  powder horn and ammunition pouch?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

*In Progress, but 90+% complete*

*Skyler Martell (Sir)*

*BACKGROUND*
The nobles have lately taken an interest in watching the deeds of the city constabulary's Rose Company. Indeed, they have even subtley pulled some strings, to ensure attachment of one of their own to that illustrious group...

Skyler Martell comes from an old and honorable (if small) noble family. Still, his family was able to afford the best weapon's trainers, and Skyler proved to be quite adept with blade and shield. His inherent strength and endurance allowed him to match up against more skilled opponents in duels, and the young knight learned much from such matches. He is generally considered an expert-at-arms, though he continually strives to learn more.

Skyler's familiy is mostly what you would expect of the nobility. His father (Lord Tyrus Martell) is an aristocrat through and through, his mother (the Lady Dorathia Martell) the dutiful and quiet nobleman's wife. His sickly older brother Lane followed in the footsteps of his father, and has grown into a dark and brooding man of some thirty years of age. And his younger brother, the happy-go-lucky Aldric, is something of a rogue.

When asked to join Rose Company, Skyler was at first take aback. He really didn't have the skills needed for investigation. Certainly, he could fight if called upon to do so, and he knew how to threaten someone to spill information. But searching for clues and the like had never really been his forte. Still, he wasn't one to shirk his duty, and he accepted the posting.

Skyler is currently bethrothed to the noblewoman Colette Devereux, the young and beautiful scion of the Devereux family in Paridon. The young lady was not at all happy to hear about her soon to be husband joining the constabulary; not only does she consider it beneath him, but she worries that despite his skill with the blade that he will end up with a knife in his back. SKyler only smiles at her concerns, and tells her that everything will be alright.

*APPEARANCE*
Skyler is an attractive young man in his early twenties, well heeled and bearing himself with a certain confidence and noble air. The tilt of his head, the gait of his step...everything about the way he carries himself conveys the image of cool confidence. He is tall and muscular, with the lean, athletic build of one who has spent thousands of hours doing rigorous exercise and weapons drills. His dark brown hair is usually a bit wild and wind-tossed, his black eyes like pieces of jet. He is fair skinned, with ruggedly handsome features.

*Oil Painting of Sklyer hung at Martell Manor*




*Sir Skyler Martell
Neutral Good Human Male Knight 4//Fighter 1*

*ATTRIBUTES*
STR	18	(+4)	10 points, +2 gauntlets
DEX	12	(+1)	04 points
CON	14	(+2)	06 points
INT	10	(+0)	02 points
WIS	10	(+0)	02 points
CHA	13	(+1)	04 points, +1 level increase

*COMBAT STATS*
Hit Points		56	(12 + 9 + 9 + 9 + 7 + 10 CON)
Armor Class		21	(10 base, + 1 DEX, + 6 armor, +4 shield)
--- Touch		11
--- Flat-Footed	20
Initiative		+1
Speed			30'	(30' base, medium armor, medium armor mastery)
BAB			+5
Attack
--- Melee		+9
----- Longsword		+11	(1d8+5/19-20)
----- Warhammer		+9	(1d8+4/x3)
----- Dagger, silver	+9	(1d4+3/19-20)
--- Ranged		+6
----- Javelin		+6	(1d6/x2, 30')

*SAVES*
FORT			+5	(+3 base, +2 CON)
REFL			+2	(+1 base, +1 DEX)
WILL			+4	(+4 base, +0 WIS)

*CLASS FEATURES*
- Knight's Code
- Knight's Challenge
--- Fighting Challenge (+1)
--- Test of Mettle
- Mounted Combat
- Shield Block (+1)
- Bulwark of Defense
- Armor Mastery (Medium)

*FEATS*
- Shield Specialization (Human Bonus)
- Weapon Focus: Longsword (Level 1 Feat)
- (Level 3 Feat Pending)
- Power Attack

*SKILLS* (24 total ranks: 21 Knight + 3 Fighter)
- Climb			+2(5)	(2 ranks, +3 STR, -3 ACP)
- Handle Animal		+3	(2 ranks, +1 CHA)
- Intimidate		+9	(8 ranks, +1 CHA)
- Jump			+4(7)	(4 ranks, +3 STR, -3 ACP)
- Knowledge (N&R)	+2	(2 ranks, +0 INT)
- Ride			+5	(4 ranks, +1 DEX)
- Swim			+2(5)	(2 ranks, +3 STR, -3 ACP)

*ARMS, ARMOR, & EQUIPMENT*
- Breastplate +1 (+6 AC, -3 ACP, 30lb, 1350gp)
- Large Darkwood Shield +1 (+3 AC, -0 ACP, 3.5lb, 1227gp)
- Gauntlets of Ogre Power (1lb, 4000gp)

- Longsword +1 (4lb, 2315gp)
- Warhammer, cold steel (5lb, 24gp)
- Dagger,  alchemical silver (1lb, 22gp)
- 2 javelins (4lb, 2gp)

- Explorer's Clothing (Worn, -)
- Backpack (2lb, 2gp)
--- Caltrops, 1 bag (2lb, 1gp)
--- Crowbar (5lb, 2gp)
--- Rope, 50' hemp (10lb, 1gp)
--- 2 sacks, empty (1lb, 2sp)
--- Waterskin (4lb, 1gp)
--- Whetstone (1lb, 2cp)
--- 3 sunrods (6gp, 3lb)
- Pouch, belt (0.5lb, 1gp)
--- Flint & Steel (-, 1gp)
--- Chalk, 1 piece (-, 1cp)
--- Acid, flask (1lb, 10gp)
--- Alchemist Fire, flask (1lb, 20gp)
--- Coin: 14gp, 7 sp, 7cp (approx. 0.5lb)

Encumberance: LIGHT (82.5lb)


----------



## Theroc (Apr 25, 2009)

*Rhiannon Fleetwood (80% complete)*

Here is what I have so far.  I'll be tweaking the format to look more nice later.  Also a bit confused with some of the Monte Cooke items(Namely the ammunition) so if there's errors there, feel free to let me know.  For the "Blast Axe" it's in the Monte Cooke PDF supplied, it's weight wasn't listed, so I combined the weight together.

Not sure what to get for my two remaining feats, thinking precise shot and rapid reload, or something along those lines.  Also, I don't know offhand what the XP amount is for a character who just reached level five, so I left that ???'ed

If anyone has any additional mechanical advice(Or information relevant to the guns), particularly to better synergize with the others, I'd welcome it.

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Rhiannon Fleetwood
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 2/Ranger 2/fighter 1
[B]Race:[/B] Half Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral good
[B]Deity:[/B] Religion isn't supremely important to Rhia, and she feels a bit bitter towards those who preach of faith, as she wonders where such faith and divine grace were when Rhia was growing up under the abuse of her peers.

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] ???
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 38 (2d6+2d8+1d10)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +0          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +3          +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW DragonRifle            +8     2d8+1      20-20x3
+1 Blastaxe(rng)          +8     1d12+1     20-20x3
+1 Blastaxe(CC)           +6     1d6+2      20-20x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Paridonese, Elven, Gnome, Dwarf

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision, Elven Blood, Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, 
+2 racial bonus for saving throws against Enchantment spells or effects
Sneak attack 1d6, trapfinding, Favored Enemy(human), Wild Empathy
Combat style: Ranged(archery)

[B]Feats:[/B] Track(Ranger Bonus), Rapid shot(ranger bonus, Point Blank Shot, (2 undecided feats)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 70       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    5    +3    +2     =10
Bluff                      5    +1    +0     =6
Climb                      3    +1    +0     =4
Diplomacy*                 0    +1    +4     =5
Disable Device             5    +2    +0     =7
Escape Artist              1    +3          +0 =4
Gather information         4    +1          +4 =4
Hide                       5    +3          +0 =8
Jump                       3    +1          +2 =6
Knowledge(local)           5    +2          +0 =7
Listen                     5    +1          +1 =7
Move Silently              5    +3          +0 =8
Open Lock                  3    +3          +0 =6
Perform(Dance)             2    +1          +0 =6
Search                     5    +2          +1 =8
Sense Motive               3    +1          +0 =4
Sleight of Hand            1    +3          +2 =6
Spot                       5    +1          +1 =7
Tumble                     5    +3          +0 =8

*Untrained

[B]Equipment:                 Cost     Weight[/B]
Mithril chain shirt       1,100gp   12.5lb
+1 Blastaxe               1,600gp   05lb
MW Dragonrifle            800gp     05lb
Goggles of Minute Seeing  1,250gp   0?lb
Cold Iron bullet(x10)     3gp       0lb
Adamantine bullet(x10)    61gp50sp  0lb
Silver bullet(x10)        21gp50sp  0lb


4164 gold remaining

[B]Total Weight:[/B]22.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                         [B]Light    Medium    Heavy   Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             >43 lb   44-86 lb   87-130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 130 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Not sure what to get for my two remaining feats, thinking precise shot and rapid reload, or something along those lines.  Also, I don't know offhand what the XP amount is for a character who just reached level five, so I left that ???'ed




Precise shot is a *must* for any archer/ranged-attacker that has companions that will be in melee combat.

You might want to check out the d20 Crystal Keep index. They have pretty much all the d20 info you'll ever need in free to download PDF documents. Classes, feats, etc.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 26, 2009)

As far as using up your extra feats, it looks like firearms use is going to cost at least one, for Exotic Weapon Proficiency.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 26, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> As far as using up your extra feats, it looks like firearms use is going to cost at least one, for Exotic Weapon Proficiency.




Really?  I assumed it would be 'simple' much like a crossbow.  Monte Cooke's rules had both as options, so I assumed if there was going to be a feat requirement that IVV would tell me.  I suppose I should have clarified, but I feel rather like a broken record continually asking the same or very similar questions in hopes for an answer.

To Rhun: I didn't realize a resource such as this was available, or I'd likely have just taken Scout as opposed to ranger in the beginning anyway... >.>

Is there any sort of ruling(as in WotC legal stuff) on the use of PDF files like this if I haven't bought or own the books?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 26, 2009)

Do we who have completed the last adventure get some form of reward?



Nothing against some extra loot and an additional level...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2009)

Ivid said:


> Do we who have completed the last adventure get some form of reward?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against some extra loot and an additional level...





You know, it never occured to me until you mention this, but we didn't find so much as a single gold coin, did we?  That is a sign of a well-done game.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2009)

Theroc said:


> To Rhun: I didn't realize a resource such as this was available, or I'd likely have just taken Scout as opposed to ranger in the beginning anyway... >.>
> 
> Is there any sort of ruling(as in WotC legal stuff) on the use of PDF files like this if I haven't bought or own the books?





I've never really thought about it, since I have all of the books. But I suppose they must be okay with it or Crystal Keep wouldn't have them there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Still working on concepts (and not quite the same ones).  How are Hit Points being calculated (rolled, average, average +1, something else)?

Even shorter capsules for current concepts:
1. 'Gear': dwarven rogue 3/urban ranger 2; an former Enforcer, from arough-and-tumble working class neighborhood.  (Deliberately) looks and acts rumpled and uncouth (Columbo), but is an expert investigator with a 'hobby' level interest in locks, traps, and engineering.  Skirmish/flanking style fighter, typically with quarterstaff.  Gather information, Search, Sense Motive, Disable Device, Open locks are primary skills.
2. 'Annie': human rogue 2/fighter 1/urban ranger 2; the daughter of a mysterious foreign swordmaster, she grew up around both nobles and constables.  A tomboy and swashbuckler, she is a crafty fighter who is still learning the more cerebral parts of an Investigator's trade.  Two-weapon finesse and mobility fighter, with rapier or pistol.  Balance, Tumble, Gather information, Knowledge (local) as primary skills.
3. 'Miranda': 'human' rogue 2/warlock 3, using Fiendish Heritage feat chain; from a noble family with a rich heritage of arcanists, beauties, and madmen.  Originally a socialite and scholar with a talent for the arcane, she left her family to join the constabulary's Infiltrators as soon as she was able- using her mother's maiden name.  When a terrible fire destroyed the family mansion, she was the only known survivor, but the horrors that were revealed forced the other nobles to cover the matter up- she will never have land or title from her heritage.  Has begun to explore the dark past of her family legacy, but remains confident in her abilities..  Probably headed for the Acolyte of the Skin PrC, though that would not be until at least level 9 so it seems unlikely to matter.  Arcane and social scholar, but her gifts seem inborn rather than products of study.  Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft, UMD, and a number of social skills- but no skills really maxed out.  Limited arcane abilities, but can use wands and scrolls fairly well.  While she seems to mean well, she has a cruel, unpredictable streak- she almost seems to enjoy the constabulary more for the challenges and the ability inflict harm on criminals more than for the 'doing good' or 'helping people' aspects.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2009)

Regarding the gun questions:

Guns are exotic weapons. This is a balance issue above anything; comparing the damage and hand utility between a dragon pistol and a light crossbow shows the importance of this.

I'll allow Rapid Reload and Crossbow Sniper to be used with guns.

Theroc, if you're looking for a gun-focused ranger without spells, you are probably better off with a fighter. An Elf Fighter 5 can have the following:

EWP: Dragon Rifle
WF: Dragon Rifle
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
WS: Dragon Rifle

A Fighter 4/Rogue 1 could swap out the WS with Sniper, for the additional range on sneak attacks. A ranger, on the other hand, would have the following:

EWP: Dragon Rifle
Rapid Shot
Rapid Reload (Dragon Rifle)
Track
Endurance

Note that a human fighter can have BOTH WS and Sniper.

For everyone: I'm pretty much at my limit for extra rules, so I'm afraid I won't be able to accept any additional rules beyond d20SRD + Complete Series + PHBII + Guns. Please design accordingly. I believe all the other characters so far use only these rulesets--when they were first made, I disallowed Complete and PHBII, even (Calahan was a later addition). 

Regarding "extra gold/rewards": Your reward is the continued preservation of culture and good works in the city!  More seriously, because you're members of the constabulary, your ability to requisition equipment covers most of that need. The 9,000 gp starting gold is a quick representation of what can be reasonably acquired. Furthermore, you'll find that your successes will quickly translate into added social status in Paridon--and that status is priceless. As an example, Fr. Berman's new pistols came from somebody. Ru's history kept showing up. (Even throwaway details can prove important later in the game. And, thanks to the forum format, I can remember these details.) In an ever-connected city like Paridon, reputations travel far.

Note to the players with characters spanning games: Review your equipment, and let me know if there's anything you'd like to update. 

HP are max 1st level, 1/2+1 each level after that. (3 for a d4, 4 for a d6, etc.)

I'll review characters over the next week. If I have any more questions, I'll let you know. Hopefully I've answered everything everyone is wondering, but I may have missed something.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 26, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Did you decide, InVinoVeritas, if steel dragon is acceptable or should I stay with brass version. If acceptable, do I change breath weapon and skill and if so which (alchemy or spellcraft)-
> 
> Also, what would be appropriate Draconic Adaptation (brass has endure elements that goes well with survival skill, but this one is more scholarly). I can make suggestion, but I'd like to know if you read steel ones description?
> 
> Eugene Brasspin will be posted monday morning GMT +1. What starting wealth can we use? Standard 5th level? Are there any other rules we should be aware of?




Regarding my source limitation above, let's stick with Brass.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Concepts pitch (1 of 3);

So I'm about done with my potential ideas, except for final equipment choices.  I'm going to post all three of them here individually.  I'll try to pick one by tomorrow, but if anyone has any feedback, or sees something they really like (or really hate), feel free to let me know.

Name: Ostgyrr Oldblade (AKA ‘Gear’) 
Concept: rumpled detective
Race/gender: Dwarf/ male
Class/level: Rogue 3/Urban ranger 2
Alignment: NG
Height: 4’3”
Weight: 155 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: dark grey
Age: 61 

Description: Gear is a male dwarf of average height and indeterminate age.  In dwarven terms, he has a lean, wiry build- so he appears merely stocky, instead of the traditional ‘so broad-shouldered he looks square’ dwarven physique.  His eyes are the grey of old sword-steel, and his hair is a dull black- his head is either bald or totally shaved, and his beard is so close-cropped other dwarves would call it ‘stubble’, but his eyebrows are rather bushy.  He wears the soft, almost shapeless cap of a workman instead of a gentleman’s proper hat, and his heavy dark wool coat is constantly rumpled and about a size too small.  He also seems to favor cheap cigars- though he rarely seems to actually light them…  In general he has the look of a rough craftsman or cheap thug.  This is, in fact, a deliberate artifice on his part- a closer look reveals that his weapons and tools are meticulously cleaned and cared for (and of fine quality, as well).  Anyone who works with him might also notice that his desk and paperwork are likewise extremely precise and organized.  He wears a pistol at his belt, and has been known to carry a pair of hatchets, but his preferred weapon is an iron-shod cudgel as long as he is tall- he refers to it as a ‘walking stick’.

History: Like most of the dwarves in Paridon, Gear grew up in a rather rough-and-tumble neighborhood- very much a blue-collar, working class area.  His father died just before Gear was born, so the young dwarf was rather communally raised by his mother’s extended family.  He had a rough childhood, mostly spent on the streets around the neighborhood and brawling with the orcish gangs on the next block, and he was headed for a life in the dwarven organized crime rackets- though with his brains he would not have been simply a thug.  His family finally intervened and got him an apprenticeship with his favored uncle Oskar- the older dwarf was a cantankerous wretch, but he was about the only person in the family that Gear actually liked.  He was also a master-level locksmith, trapmaker, and engineer.  Because of his expertise, Oskar had a great deal of contact amongst the Constabulary- while not actually a member of the organization, he had many friends and contacts on the force.  As such, Gear got to deal with the constables as he learned his trade- and he found he liked the folks on the right side of the law far better than he had liked the lowlifes he had met on the streets.  While he was smart and dexterous enough to learn the locksmithing trade, it wasn’t nearly exciting enough for him- once he had formally completed his apprenticeship, he chose to apply for the constabulary instead of setting up shop as a crafter.  He originally joined the Enforcers, and he spent more than ten years on the streets, cracking crimes and busting heads- even from the start he was often the brains of his squad, though he picked up a fierce reputation as a fighter at need.  Once he received word that his old mentor had died, he realized that he wasn’t getting any younger himself and he decided he needed a different sort of challenge, so he applied for the Investigators- it took a while, but he finally made the jump about three years back.  At first it was tough going- far more complicated than walking a beat.  More recently, his superiors have taken a closer look at his casework- and he was selected to bolster the ranks of the Rose Company. 


Game stats:

STR 14 (+2) (6 pts)
DEX 15 (+2) (6 pts, +1 at 4th level)
CON 14 (+2) (4 pts, +2 racial)
INT 14 (+2) (6 pts)
WIS 12 (+1) (4 pts)
CHA 8 (-1) (2 pts, -2 racial)
((28 total))

Rogue 3/Urban ranger 2 (RURUR)
Level 5 (next: urban ranger 3)
XP: 10000

Saves:
Fortitude: +7 (1+3 base +2 CON, +1 vest)
Reflex: +9 (3+3 base +2 DEX, +1 vest)
Will: +3 (1+0 base +1 WIS, +1 vest)

Initiative: +2 (DEX +2)
AC: 17 (touch 12, Flat-footed 15; DEX +2, armor +4+1)
Hit points: 39 (6/6/4.5/6/4.5 +12 CON)
BAB: +4 (melee +6, ranged +6)
Base speed: 20 feet (Dwarf, light load)

Feats: 
1. Investigator (1st level)
2. Urban tracking (Ranger 1 bonus)
3. Exotic weapon proficiency- dragon pistol (3rd level)
4. Two-weapon fighting (Ranger 2 bonus- style)

Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other)
+3/Appraise//1/1/INT +2 (+2 racial for stone/metal= +5) 
+4/Bluff//5/5/CHA -1
+3/Climb//1/1/STR +2 
+3/Craft- clockwork//1/1/INT +2
+4/Craft- locks//2/2/INT +2
+4/Craft- traps//2/2/INT +2
+4/Craft- stonemason//2/2/INT +2
+4/Diplomacy//1/1/CHA -1, synergy +2+2
+12/Disable device//8/8/INT +2, MW tools +2
+11/Gather information//8/8/CHA -1, feat +2, synergy +2
+2/Intimidate//1/1/CHA -1, synergy +2
+3/Jump//1/1/STR +2
+3/Knowledge- architecture/engineering//2cc/1/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- dungeoneering//2cc/1/INT +2
+7/Knowledge- local//5/5/INT +2
+2/Listen//1/1/WIS +1
+12/Open lock//8/8/DEX +2, MW tools +2
+3/Profession- constable//2/2/WIS +1
+12/Search//8/8/INT +2, feat +2
+9/Sense motive//8/8/WIS +1
+1/Speak language//2cc/1/+n/a
+6/Spot//5/5/WIS +1

Languages: Common, dwarven, (underworld slang), orcish

Class abilities: 
(Rogue)
-Sneak attack (+2d6)
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trap sense +1

(Ranger- urban)
-Bonus feats
-Wild empathy: 1d20+0 (never used)
-Combat style: two-weapon
-Favored enemy (+2): Humanoids (orcs)


Equipment (9000 gp total- partial list only)
-Chain shirt +1
-Vest of resistance +1
-Heward’s handy haversack (appears as a heavy satchel or toolcase)
-MW dragon pistol
-MW/MW cold iron quarterstaff
-Throwing ax (x2)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Concept pitch (2 of 3):

Name: Annabeth (“Annie”) Kumari
Concept: Swashbuckler
Race/gender: Human/ female
Class/level: Rogue 2/Swashbuckler 1/Urban ranger 2
Alignment: CG
Height: 5’6”
Weight: 135 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: green
Age: 21

Description: Annie is just above average height- while she looks rather slender, she has a well-toned and wiry physique and is far stronger than she appears.  Her hair is slightly wavy, and just past shoulder length- she usually ties it back with a stylish ribbon.  She has green eyes, with the sort of sparkle that hints at a bit of elven blood a few generations back in her family tree.  Her skin is smooth, with just the faintest hint of a pale gold undertone, like a light suntan.  She moves with the unconscious grace of a cat, and the wary focused energy of a natural predator.
     Annie prefers to dress in a traditional swashbuckling style- while it might be routine amongst the nobility, on the streets of the city she tends to stand out as a bit of a dandy.  She usually prefers knee-high black cuffed boots, loose cut trousers, and a wide-sleeved ruffled shirt under a heavier waistcoat (which covers her lightweight armor).  She is rarely seen without a wide-brimmed hat (and doesn’t consider her hat complete without at least one feather), and her usual concession to the cold and foggy weather is a fairly heavy swirling black cloak.  She usually has a rapier and a brace of pistols, as well as a number of smaller blades.  After a few tough scrapes during her time in the Enforcers, she has begun to wear a heavy spiked glove on her off hand- just in case.

Personality: (Swashbuckler) Annie is an inveterate tomboy.  She is very athletic and confident, always up for a challenge or a fight.  Physically, she is very capable and competent, and values the same traits in others.  She tends to act first and think later, and like many swashbucklers, she prefers to act in a grandiose and flashy manner- but despite her fondness for style and sarcasm, she turns deadly serious when weapons are drawn (As the daughter of a swordmaster, she learned very early that combat is serious business).  She has a good heart though, and is far more concerned with right and wrong than many of the self-centered dandies she grew up around- which is one reason why she is far more comfortable among the constabulary than the high nobility.  Attractive, graceful, and schooled in a variety of social skills, she can be a valuable ally- but she is still learning good judgment, and the more cerebral aspects of the Investigator’s trade.  She also tends to enjoy life to the fullest- whether that means a fine glass of wine, a smooth dance with an elegant partner, or an invigorating chase through the dangerous streets of a goblin-infested slum.   She seems to disdain firearms, at least for her own use- she doesn't mind other people using them

History: Annabeth’s father was from a foreign land- no one seems to know exactly which one…  He arrived in Paridon about twenty years ago, with his infant daughter and a tragic past which he refused to discuss.  He quickly set up shop as a swordmaster to the city’s nobility- while he was not a nobleman himself, his skill and social graces served him in good stead.  Annie grew up in her father’s salle, or on the periphery of the nobility.  She learned any number of social skills, and the arts of physical defense.  As the years went on, however, her father became less and less popular amongst the nobility- the arts of the sword were beginning to give way to the gun, at least amongst the higher social classes.  While he still had a few students, life was far less secure than it had been.  In time, her father became involved with the city’s constabulary, teaching raw recruits the basics of physical combat.  Annie spent most of her teen years acting as her father’s assistant- during that time she picked up a good deal of training in some of the Constable’s trade, and made more than a few useful acquaintances.
     Over the last few years, her father’s health began to decline, and his skills as well- the pressures of his past preyed upon his mind ever more heavily, and he began to drown his sorrow in drink.  Annie, now an attractive and graceful young woman, parlayed some old connections into the edges of the city’s young nobility.  Like her father’s earliest years in the city, she found that she was able to get close to the nobles, but they never really accepted her fully.  She might have been content with that, but about a year ago her father completely disappeared, without warning or explanation.  Annie spent months looking for him, drawing upon his old connections with the constabulary, but found not a trace.  During this time, her acquaintances amongst the constabulary were understanding and supportive, while her so-called ‘friends’ among the minor fringe nobility all but shunned her.  By the time she had given up her search, and realized that she would have to fend for herself from now on, she chose to join the constabulary on a formal level.  While she began her service in the Enforcement branch, and saw her share of trouble on the streets, her skills and intensity quickly won the notice of recruiters for the Investigators…


Game stats:

STR 12 (+1) (4 pts)
DEX 16 (+3) (8 pts, +1 at 4th level)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 14 (+2) (6 pts)
WIS 8 (-1) (0 pts)
CHA 14 (+2) (6 pts)
((28 total))

Rogue 2/Swashbuckler 1/Ranger 2 (RRRnSRn)
Level 5 (next: Rogue 3
XP: 10000

Saves:
Fortitude: +7 (0+3+2 base +1 CON, +1 cloak)
Reflex: +10 (3+3+0 base +3 DEX, +1 cloak)
Will: +3 (0+0+0 base +2 CHA, +1 cloak)

Initiative: +3 (DEX +3)
AC: 18 (touch 13, Flat-footed 15; DEX +3, armor +4+1)
Hit points: 36 (6/4.5/6/7.5/6 +6 CON)
BAB: +4 (melee +5, missile/finesse +7)
Base speed: 30 feet

Feats: 
1. Dodge (1st level)
2. Force of personality (racial bonus)
3. Mobility (3rd level)
4. Urban tracking (Ranger 1 bonus)
5. Weapon finesse (Swashbuckler 1 bonus)
6. Two-weapon fighting (Ranger 2 bonus- combat style)


Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other)
+3/Appraise//1/1/INT +2 
+12/Balance//7/7/DEX +3, synergy +2
+8/Bluff//5/5/CHA +2
+3/Climb//2/2/STR +1 
+9/Diplomacy//3/3/CHA +2, synergy +2+2
+3/Disguise//1/1/CHA +2, (synergy +2 to stay ‘in character’ = +5)
+5/Escape artist//2/2/DEX +3
+12/Gather information//8/8/CHA +2, synergy +2
+4/Hide//1/1/DEX +3
+6/Intimidate//2/2/CHA +2, synergy +2
+9/Jump//6/6/STR +1/synergy +2
+10/Knowledge- local//8/8/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- nobility/royalty//2 cc/1/INT +2
+2/Listen//3/3/WIS -1
+4/Move silently//1/1/DEX +3
+3/Perform- dance//1/1/CHA +2
+1/Profession- constable//2/2/WIS -1
+7/Search//5/5/INT +2
+7/Sense motive//8/8/WIS -1
+7/Sleight of hand//2/2/DEX +3, synergy +2
+2/Spot//3/3/WIS -1
+12/Tumble//7/7/DEX +3, synergy +2

Languages: Common, Elven, (+1 other?)

Class abilities: 
(Rogue)
-Sneak attack (+1d6)
-Trapfinding
-Evasion

(Swashbuckler)
-Bonus feat- weapon finesse

(Ranger- urban)
-Bonus feats
-Wild empathy: 1d20+1
-Combat style: two-weapon
-Favored enemy (+2): Aberrations


Equipment (9000 gp total- partial list only)
-Mithril shirt +1 (2100 gp)
-Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
-Rapier+1 (2320 gp)
-MW cold iron spiked gauntlet (left)(310 gp)
-Composite shortbow (STR +1)
-Dagger (x2; 4 gp)
-Kukri (x2; 16 gp)

+


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Concept pitch (3 of 3):

Name: Miranda Smythe (AKA Miranda Suvarienne Wentworth-Smythe) 
Concept: Fiend-blooded
Race/gender: ‘Human’/ female
Class/level: Rogue/Warlock
Alignment: CN (G)
Height: 5’3”
Weight: 115 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: green
Age: 21

Description: Miranda Smythe is a young woman of almost startling beauty- just a bit below average height, she has a slender and graceful build.  She is quite attractive in a subtly exotic fashion- her skin is smooth and has just the slightest hint of golden undertone, her hair is long, dark and wavy (and often artfully braided), and her glittering green eyes have a uptilted almond shape, just enough to be noticeable.  She tends to dress very well, in tailored silks of dark green, gold, and black.  She is equally at home in formal skirts or fitted jackets and leggings- though it is rare for her to show any uncovered skin below her neck.

Personality: Miranda is a study in contrasts, on a variety of levels.  She seems to mean well, most of the time, but she does have a cruel, vindictive streak about a mile wide.  Most of the time, she keeps it in check when dealing with friends or possible allies- at worst, it might be a notable tendency to sarcasm- if she lets it show at all.  When dealing with enemies, either real or potential, she is more inclined towards stronger measures…  She seems to enjoy her role as a constable, but more because of the challenges and the ability to inflict harm on legally sanctioned targets (i.e.. criminals) than because of the ‘doing good’ or ‘helping people’ side of things.  She is deeply interested in arcane and otherworldly matters, but seems to hold wizards (and other spellcasters who rely on books or equipment) in low regard.  She has the polish and manners of a noblewoman, when she needs them, but seems to regard actual nobility with something between scorn and pity- though she can mask this well enough.  Indeed, her voice, her looks, and her social grace can easily mask her real intent- until far too late.  While she realizes that her continuing progress in her studies draw upon dark powers, she is confident that she can master that darkness...

History: The Wentworth family was one of the oldest noble families in Paridon, until about two years ago…  Over the years, the family had produced a number of noted arcanists, poets, and beauties (of both genders)- physical attractiveness and a minor magical talent seemed to be common.  Of course, they had also produced a number of particularly well-known madmen.  What no one outside the family knew was that their success was powered by an ancient bargain with dark and otherworldly beings- it was their essence which infused the family line with its most notable traits.  Even generation or so, one of the family’s daughters would die ‘in childbirth’- luckily most of their offspring died as well, or carried only a mild taint.  Miranda’s mother was one of the unlucky ones, and Miranda herself was born with many of the family’s ancestral ‘gifts’- she was very attractive, and even from an early age she seemed to have a measure of arcane talent.  As she grew, though, she was tormented by the darkest of nightmares, and despite her interest, she seemed unable to master even the simplest arcane rituals…  She was an excellent student, and very curious- perhaps too much so.  On the day of her seventeenth birthday, when society formally counted her an adult, she left her family’s mansion for good- no one in the house would say why, nor would Miranda, but on that day her life among the nobility was over, ended for ever.  After a few fitful months, she was recruited by the constabulary and joined the Infiltrators- her knowledge of arcane and social matters made her a natural for such demanding work.  But that career opened many avenues she would never have known as a noblewoman, and the temptations were more than she could bear.  She began to put her new resources to use, and delved into the mysteries of her heritage and her ‘gifts’.  On the same night that she discovered for herself just what kind of powers had ‘protected’ her family through the years, a massive fire engulfed the family mansion- who can say if these events were connected.  Whatever the cause, the blaze wiped out the entirety of the family manor, and (presumably) everyone within.  Investigators working the scene found untold horrors within the wreckage, and the city’s other noble families exerted considerable social pressure to suppress any sort of disclosure- within a month, everyone in the city knew that the Wentworths had been involved in dark and evil practices, and that the other nobility had enacted justice.  The family name was stricken from the rolls of the nobility, and their old titles and properties were portioned out- a year later it was almost as if they had never existed, except in whispers and nightmares.  Miranda, now living under her mother’s maiden name, had come to terms with her dark heritage, and had delved ever deeper into her arcane studies.  In time, she applied to transfer to the Investigative branch of the constabulary, and earned admittance to the Rose Company… 


Game stats:

STR 10 (+0) (2 pts)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 14 (+2) (6 pts)
WIS 8 (-1) (0 pts)
CHA 17 (+3) (10 pts, +1 at level 4)
((28 total))

Rogue 2/Warlock 3
Level 5 (next: Warlock 3)
XP: 10000

Saves:
Fortitude: +3 (+0+1 base +1 CON, +1 cloak)
Reflex: +7 (+3+1 base +2 DEX, +1 cloak)
Will: +7 (+0+3 base +3 CHA, +1 cloak)

Initiative: +2 (DEX +2)
AC: 17 (touch 12, Flat-footed 15; DEX +2, armor +4+1)
Damage reduction: 1/cold iron
Hit points: 30 (6/4.5/4.5/4.5/4.5+6 CON)
BAB: +2 (melee +1, ranged +3)
Base speed: 30 feet

Feats: 
1. Night haunt (1st level)
2. Force of personality (racial bonus)
3. Fiendish heritage (3rd level)
(NEXT: Fiendish resistance, at level 6)

Spell-like abilities: 
Dancing lights; CL 1, 1x/day
Prestidigitation; CL 1, 1x/day
Unseen servant; CL 1, 1x/day
Baleful utterance (Shatter); CL 3, at-will (DC 15)

Invocations:
Baleful utterance (Least, 1)
Otherworldly whispers (Least, 2)

Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other)
+3/Appraise//1/1/INT +2 
+8/Bluff//5/5/CHA +3
+3/Concentration//2/2/CON +1
+4/Decipher script//2/2/INT +2 
+12/Diplomacy//5/5/CHA +3, synergy +2+2
+4/Disguise//1/1/CHA +3, (synergy +2 to stay ‘in character’)
+3/Forgery//1/1/INT +2
+8/Gather information//5/5/CHA +3
+7/Intimidate//2/2/CHA +3, synergy +2
+7/Knowledge- arcane//4 +2cc/5/INT +2 (invocation +6= +13)
+3/Knowledge- history//2cc/1/INT +2
+7/Knowledge- local//5/5/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- nobility/royalty//2 cc/1/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- religion (invocation +6= +9)
+4/Knowledge- the planes (invocation +6= +10)
+0/Listen//1/1/WIS -1
+4/Perform- dance//1/1/CHA +3
+7/Search//5/5/INT +2
+4/Sense motive//5/5/WIS -1
+9/Spellcraft//4 +2cc/5/INT +2, synergy +2
+0/Spot//1/1/WIS -1
+8/Use magical device//5/5/CHA +3

Languages: Common, Draconic, Abyssal, Elven 

Class abilities: 
(Rogue)
-Sneak attack +1d6
-Evasion

(Warlock)
-Invocations (2 least)
-Detect magic; at-will, CL 3
-Eldritch blast; 2d6; ranged touch, 60 foot range
-Damage reduction: 1/cold iron


Equipment (9000 gp total- partial list only)
>Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
>Ring of sustenance (2500 gp)
>Mithril shirt +1 (2100 gp)
>MW light mace (305 gp; a light cane/walking stick)


----------



## Theroc (Apr 27, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Regarding the gun questions:
> 
> Guns are exotic weapons. This is a balance issue above anything; comparing the damage and hand utility between a dragon pistol and a light crossbow shows the importance of this.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply IVV.  I was being nerdy/nosy and reading the OOC thread for the previous game(originally hoping to find the second portion of the original thread, as it seemed to cut off abruptly around the 43rd page, and wanted to know what happened after the climactic battle that hadn't seemed completely over yet), and noticed your ruling on guns then;



> Everyone:
> 
> Regarding firearms: We'll use Monte Cook's  rules. All firearms are going to be treated as exotic weapons. The available weapons are: Dragon Pistol, Sting, Double Pistol, Dragon Rifle. The Dragon Rifle takes a full round to reload, and all firearms require two hands (of which one or both may hold the firearm) to reload. The Powder Bomb and Smoke Bomb are available, and can be thrown as any alchemical weapon (alchemist's fire, etc.)



Does this still apply?  I had been looking at other things in Monte Cook's rules, so I wanted to make sure I'm not adding additional headache if this is still how you'd like it.

Aside from that, I'll be tweaking my character a bit to fit better.  Not sure exactly what I'll do yet regarding the mechanics of the character.  History will stay as it is for the most part, though I believe I may flesh it out more to give you more material to work with.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 27, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Regarding "extra gold/rewards": Your reward is the continued preservation of culture and good works in the city!  More seriously, because you're members of the constabulary, your ability to requisition equipment covers most of that need. The 9,000 gp starting gold is a quick representation of what can be reasonably acquired. Furthermore, you'll find that your successes will quickly translate into added social status in Paridon--and that status is priceless. As an example, Fr. Berman's new pistols came from somebody. Ru's history kept showing up. (Even throwaway details can prove important later in the game. And, thanks to the forum format, I can remember these details.) In an ever-connected city like Paridon, reputations travel far.





Hehe, Calahan is fine, as long as he get's new fuel for his flamethrower!

- And I'd like two more Potions of Cure Wounds, but apart from that, no real needs here... Of course, if somebody can spare a +5 composite bow of Elven swiftness, let me know.

As to Calahan's social standing, shouldn't it be a bit diminished, mainly due to those grotesque scars the spider left on him?


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2009)

*New dragon shaman*

Eugene Brasspin

Strength............12 (+1 4pts)...........Character Level: Dragon shaman 5
Dexterity...........12 (+1 4pts)...........Medium Size, Speed 30 ft.
Constitution......15+1 (+3 8pts)............Initiative: +1, BAB: +4 
Intelligence.......12 (+1 4pts)............Melee: +4 Ranged: +1
Wisdom...........10 (+0 2pts)............Total HP: 46
Charisma..........14 (+2 6pts)...............Fortitude: +4+3, Reflex: +1+1, Will: +4+2

CON+1 at 4th level
AC: 10 + 1 + armor = 16

Alignment: Lawful good, Age 30, Height 5'5'', Weight 140 lbs.
Pale skin, raven black hair, long braided

Languages: Common, Gnome
Proficiencies: All simple weapons, light and medium armors, shields.

Feats:
human: Force of Personality (add CHA to will save)
1st: Blind Fight (may change yet)
3rd: Knowledge Devotion (complete champion)


Skills: 4*4 + 4*4 = 32
Climb 			1
Craft (alchemy)		6 *
Intimidate		1
Knowledge(nature)	             1
Knowledge(local)	             5 *
Search			5

Bluff			8 *
Gather Information	             5 *
Survival		             1 


Aura +2
Skill focus (gather info)
Draconic Adaptation - endure elements at will
Breath weapon 2d6 line of fire
Draconic resolve - immune to sleep and paralysis

Auras: Senses, Vitality, Energy Shield, Resistance, Presence

Sudden Stunning Masterwork Morning Star 2308 gp (DMG II; pg 261)
Silver Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb., 1d4 piercing or slashing, 19-20/x2 critical, 10 ft. increment),
Mithral Shirt Armor +1 (2,100 gp, 10 lbs., +5 AC, +6 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, -0 armor check penalty, 10% arcane spell failure),

Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp, 1 lb., +1 resistance on saving throws)
Darkwood buckler (316gp)

Handy Haversack(2,000 gp, 5 lbs)
currently holds coins, poison flask, map case, bedroll, tools, survival kit, rations, and waterskins), chalk, flint, steel, and tindertwig

1 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp, heals 1d8+1 hit points), 
2 Alchemist fire flasks (2 lbs., 20 gp, 1d6 fire damage on a direct hit and 1 fire splash damage within 5 feet)

Hand of the Mage 900gp
Gray Ioun Stone with continual light 125gp
Quaal feather token 400



Noble Outfit (10 gp, 3 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance),

Map Case (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds map),
Bedroll (1 sp, 1-1/4 lbs.),
Wooden Holy Symbol of draconic deity avaliable (1 gp),
Chalk (1 cp),
Flint & Steel (1 gp),
Tindertwig (1 gp),
4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 1 lb.),
2 Waterskins (4 gp, 4 lbs.).
Oil

Light Load: 43lbs. max..Medium Load: 86 lbs. max..Heavy Load: 130 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.

Appearance:
Picture pending

History:
Jeremiah and Lydia Tomesh were part of semi-nomadic tribe, traveling between cities for trade and living off the land. They maintained ancient traditions and stories about mighty dragons. After Eugene was born they had a row with some disagreement over selling traditional poultices believed to be gift of the dragons to city dwellers.

Eugene's parents separated from the tribe over that perceived slight (they were banished) and he grew up on the streets of Paridon. Being outsiders there was precious little they could do, but their knowledge of natural herbs and ancient cures served them well. After several lean years they set up a shop and are doing quite well. In the years that followed they attracted several wealthy patrons and one of them was local sage. Another one was Edithomas, gnome alchemist of some renown. Young Eugene was fascinated with old traditions of his people and was reading all he could about it and pestered his parents about them. In time, adolescent Eugene showed signs of blessings of the Ancient Ones and his parents knew they cannot teach him anymore. As they don't have access to tribe shamans they turned to their well learned and traveled patron. He took Eugene and tought him how to be true dragon heir. After three years of learning Eugene took name Brasspin honoring ancient spirit of his dragon and joined law enforcement. Eugene is stickler for justice and while he looks forward to restoring his family honor once the tribe appears again at Paridon, he joined the police so he could keep the streets, vileness of which he felt more then once, as clean as possible. And to keep his parents and their shop safe and their business prospering.

Soon he became part of company of investigators and somehow his colleagues exceled at what they did. Less traps were sprung, more clues turned up and reflexes were faster when he was around. When Eugene did something that was group success and when he failed, that was his own. His small advantage in dealing with evil on the streets was that he knows how to deal with rubble of the streets thanks to harsh years before business started. But he also knows how to behave with rich and even noble citizens due to rareness of some herbal poultices his family provided and their contact with citizens who could afford such.


----------



## Thanael (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent charsketches pathfinderq1. I like them all. 

A question/suggestion for this one:



pathfinderq1 said:


> Concept pitch (2 of 3):
> 
> Name: Annabeth (“Annie”) Kumari
> Concept: Swashbuckler
> ...





Why not switch her Fighter levels for actual Swashbuckler levels from Complete Warrior? If you don't have the book, crystalkeep has the first two levels of all PrC available here.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> HP are max 1st level, 1/2+1 each level after that. (3 for a d4, 4 for a d6, etc.)





Hey IVV, in the original game we used max hit points at 1st, then 3/4 each level after that. Are you changing that? Because all the original PCs will have to modify their hit points downward.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 27, 2009)

So, it's Max hit dice for level 1, 1/2+1 dice after that... modified by constitution still, right?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey IVV, in the original game we used max hit points at 1st, then 3/4 each level after that. Are you changing that? Because all the original PCs will have to modify their hit points downward.




Bah, I hadn't checked what I did before. No, that remains the same. Max hit at 1st, then 3/4 for each level after that. That's the HP.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> So, it's Max hit dice for level 1, 1/2+1 dice after that... modified by constitution still, right?




Well, thanks to Rhun, it's actually max 1st and 3/4 after that, and yes, that's modified by Constitution.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Thanks for the reply IVV.  I was being nerdy/nosy and reading the OOC thread for the previous game(originally hoping to find the second portion of the original thread, as it seemed to cut off abruptly around the 43rd page, and wanted to know what happened after the climactic battle that hadn't seemed completely over yet), and noticed your ruling on guns then;



                             Everyone:

Regarding firearms: We'll use Monte Cook's  rules. All firearms are going to be treated as exotic weapons. The available weapons are: Dragon Pistol, Sting, Double Pistol, Dragon Rifle. The Dragon Rifle takes a full round to reload, and all firearms require two hands (of which one or both may hold the firearm) to reload. The Powder Bomb and Smoke Bomb are available, and can be thrown as any alchemical weapon (alchemist's fire, etc.)[/quote]
Does this still apply?  I had been looking at other things in Monte Cook's rules, so I wanted to make sure I'm not adding additional headache if this is still how you'd like it.

Aside from that, I'll be tweaking my character a bit to fit better.  Not sure exactly what I'll do yet regarding the mechanics of the character.  History will stay as it is for the most part, though I believe I may flesh it out more to give you more material to work with.[/quote]

Sorry if I'm being a bother IVV, just this is somewhat important for me to tweak the mechanics.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanael said:


> Excellent charsketches pathfinderq1. I like them all.
> 
> A question/suggestion for this one:
> 
> ...




Actually, I was considering it and decided against that- and now I can't remember why...  I think I'm going to change things just a bit for that pitch- switching Fighter to Swashbuckler and removing pistol use, in fact making her dislike firearms in general...  I'll edit the original post shortly.  So far that concept is leading for me- I'm playing a lot of caster/brain trust characters right now.


For HP: is that 3/4 rounded up or down, for us folks with pesky d6 (4.5) and d10 (7.5) hit dice?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Actually, I was considering it and decided against that- and now I can't remember why... I think I'm going to change things just a bit for that pitch- switching Fighter to Swashbuckler and removing pistol use, in fact making her dislike firearms in general... I'll edit the original post shortly. So far that concept is leading for me- I'm playing a lot of caster/brain trust characters right now.
> 
> 
> For HP: is that 3/4 rounded up or down, for us folks with pesky d6 (4.5) and d10 (7.5) hit dice?




Alternate. So, if you're a Fighter 5 with 10 constitution, say, then your HP are 10+7.5*4=40. Do the rounding after you've added all the dice together.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Alternate. So, if you're a Fighter 5 with 10 constitution, say, then your HP are 10+7.5*4=40. Do the rounding after you've added all the dice together.




Got it.  I'll revise the HP for my concepts shortly.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Does this still apply? I had been looking at other things in Monte Cook's rules, so I wanted to make sure I'm not adding additional headache if this is still how you'd like it.
> 
> Aside from that, I'll be tweaking my character a bit to fit better. Not sure exactly what I'll do yet regarding the mechanics of the character. History will stay as it is for the most part, though I believe I may flesh it out more to give you more material to work with.




It's been expanded to include all firearms on the list (Calahan's Hellsbreath Gun has been the bane of the party for a while). 

The following items are exotic weapons: Dragon Pistol, Sting, Double Pistol, Dragon Rifle, Hydra Rifle, Chimera Rifle, Spyglass Rifle, Repeater Rifle, Hand Cannon.

The following items do not require proficiency, as they are similar to thrown alchemical weapons: Hellsbreath Gun, Powder Bomb, Smokebomb. 

If you've got a specific concern or design thought that you're trying to emulate, mention it here and I'm sure you'll get plenty of advice on how it should be accomplished.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Ivid said:


> As to Calahan's social standing, shouldn't it be a bit diminished, mainly due to those grotesque scars the spider left on him?




It's quite possibly diminished, but it might not have anything to do with his scars.

Confused? Ask Torhan....


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm starting to review the characters.

Just to be sure, here are the characters submitted so far:

Tiali: Cliff Hammerstriker, dwarf bard/barbarian
Rhun: Sir Skyler Martell, human knight/fighter
Neurotic: Eugene Brasspin, human dragon shaman
Theroc: Rhiannon, elf marksman of some kind
pathfinderq1: three concepts (please choose!)
Thanael: not submitted yet?

Let me know if I'm forgetting anything...


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> It's been expanded to include all firearms on the list (Calahan's Hellsbreath Gun has been the bane of the party for a while).
> 
> The following items are exotic weapons: Dragon Pistol, Sting, Double Pistol, Dragon Rifle, Hydra Rifle, Chimera Rifle, Spyglass Rifle, Repeater Rifle, Hand Cannon.
> 
> ...




Hm... my main concern was what Rhia would do should an opponent close with her, as she cannot use the Dragon rifle in close range.  Other than that, I haven't had too much design concern.  I suppose she could just put it away and draw a melee weapon if forced.  And sorry if I've been annoying, I'm used to being forced to optimize everything in order to be at all useful... (I blame MMO's).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hm... my main concern was what Rhia would do should an opponent close with her, as she cannot use the Dragon rifle in close range. Other than that, I haven't had too much design concern. I suppose she could just put it away and draw a melee weapon if forced. And sorry if I've been annoying, I'm used to being forced to optimize everything in order to be at all useful... (I blame MMO's).




...isn't pulling out a melee weapon what anyone would do in that situation? Assuming they don't want to trigger a bunch of attacks of opportunity, that is.

Believe me when I say no character is optimized in Ravenloft. There's always a flaw. The greatest general cannot conquer. The greatest wizard cannot learn. Even the greatest monster hunter cannot keep companions. And he's an Expert.

I wrote a message about how I run Ravenloft. Maybe it will help get into the mindset, and of what I will try to emulate in game. Hopefully, it will help.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> ...isn't pulling out a melee weapon what anyone would do in that situation? Assuming they don't want to trigger a bunch of attacks of opportunity, that is.
> 
> Believe me when I say no character is optimized in Ravenloft. There's always a flaw. The greatest general cannot conquer. The greatest wizard cannot learn. Even the greatest monster hunter cannot keep companions. And he's an Expert.
> 
> I wrote a message about how I run Ravenloft. Maybe it will help get into the mindset, and of what I will try to emulate in game. Hopefully, it will help.




>.>  I meant, since she has low strength and low con, she'd be relatively screwed if it was a melee baddy, and would have to take the time to change weapons.  The weapon I had been looking at in the PDF you supplied could do either(being an axe and a dragon pistol simultaneously), but then I'd be starting to get too far into the mechanics, I think.  I do get the flavor, IVV, that's part of why I'm interested, I'm simply having trouble getting it through my head that's it okay not to be able to be prepared for all circumstances.  >.>

Edit: Okay, questions...

1. Ammunition- Do I treat it like a "sling bullet" as far as weight goes?  Do I need to purchase any sort of carrying 'case' for the bullets, or are they assumed?

2. Is a carrying pouch of some sort needed to carry smoke bombs and powder bombs?

3. Can the Rapid Shot feat be used with a gun, or is it bow only?  (Or repeater/Hydra gun only?)


----------



## Tiali (Apr 28, 2009)

Tiali is up and running. Just wanted you to know im still interested, I know i havent posted in 3-4 days  Had to fix Cliff's hp to meet the 1+3/4+con's rule but thats bout it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Eugene Brasspin
> 
> Feats:
> human: Force of Personality (add CHA to will save)
> ...



I was curious about the thread for a minute, and I noticed this.....

I don't think you can qualify for a Metabreath feat like Clinging Breath until you actually possess a breath weapon; which isn't until 4th level for dragon shamans, so it would have to be taken at 6th-level or later.  And, I don't have Complete Champion, but don't you need the Knowledge domain to take Knowledge Devotion?  I can't remember.  Just pointing these out.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Thanael (Apr 28, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I was curious about the thread for a minute, and I noticed this.....
> 
> I don't think you can qualify for a Metabreath feat like Clinging Breath until you actually possess a breath weapon; which isn't until 4th level for dragon shamans, so it would have to be taken at 6th-level or later.  And, I don't have Complete Champion, but don't you need the Knowledge domain to take Knowledge Devotion?  I can't remember.  Just pointing these out.  I could be wrong.




A very useful resource for feats: http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml

Knowledge Devotion (requires only 5 ranks in any knowledge skill)
Clinging Breath(requires Con 13, breath weapon.)


----------



## Thanael (Apr 28, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Thanael: not submitted yet?




I'm on it, Sirrah, though without the urban alternate class features the concept is hard to implement.  I'm working on an alternate version, a human Rogue/SpiritShaman.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> >.> I meant, since she has low strength and low con, she'd be relatively screwed if it was a melee baddy, and would have to take the time to change weapons. The weapon I had been looking at in the PDF you supplied could do either(being an axe and a dragon pistol simultaneously), but then I'd be starting to get too far into the mechanics, I think. I do get the flavor, IVV, that's part of why I'm interested, I'm simply having trouble getting it through my head that's it okay not to be able to be prepared for all circumstances. >.>
> 
> Edit: Okay, questions...
> 
> ...




Assume the weight of the bullets are 10/lb.

Don't worry about carrying cases/pouches. Certainly, they're needed, but it's a detail that gives no additional depth to the character. At least, it didn't until now... That gives me an idea...

The Rapid Shot feat is as written: an extra shot takes a full-round action. The question is whether you can reload quickly enough.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 28, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I was curious about the thread for a minute, and I noticed this.....
> 
> I don't think you can qualify for a Metabreath feat like Clinging Breath until you actually possess a breath weapon; which isn't until 4th level for dragon shamans, so it would have to be taken at 6th-level or later. And, I don't have Complete Champion, but don't you need the Knowledge domain to take Knowledge Devotion? I can't remember. Just pointing these out. I could be wrong.




I was just looking at this.

Not only does Clinging Breath have a prerequisite of breath weapon, but it also appears only in the Draconomicon, and not on the list of sources I provided. So it will need to be replaced.

(Incidentally, Complete Champion is the one Complete series book I don't have; I'd rather not see the feat, but I will allow it because I allowed the Complete series. Don't take this as carte blanche to use everything possible from Complete Champion.)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2009)

Clinging breath is metabreath feat. Those feats increase otherwise unremarkable breathweapon of dragon shaman. I'll replace it then with something else tomorrow.

As for taking it, as far as I know it is allowed to 'wait' with the feat for prereq purposes up to level before you would get next feat (in this case up to 5th level), only skills need to be spent immediately.

Knowledge devotion needs knowledge 5 ranks. If you don't like I'll replace it too, it's not like character concept depends on it. It was suposed to reiterate that Eugene is more sophisticated then his barbaric upbringing.

Devotion feats are intended for religious non-priests, personaly, I'd forbid them totaly to priests, they are devoted by virtue of being priests and they have access to domains.


Sorry for ignoring some of book limitations, I peruse heavily internet sources and not all of them have source listed so I get carried away sometimes when I find (or know about) something fitting. I'll check more carefuly in the future.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> >.>  I meant, since she has low strength and low con, she'd be relatively screwed if it was a melee baddy, and would have to take the time to change weapons.




This is why you have companions that _should_ be between you and the melee baddies.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> This is why you have companions that _should_ be between you and the melee baddies.





"I Choose you, Skyler Martell!"

Anyways, I know, but also I know Fr. Berman was a pistoleer who got pecked in the chest in the previous story, which tells me that just because I'm a ranged combatant doesn't mean I'll ALWAYS get to shoot people.  But I'll just let that flow.

Another question: Do wondrous items have a weight if it's not specified?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Assume the weight of the bullets are 10/lb.
> 
> Don't worry about carrying cases/pouches. Certainly, they're needed, but it's a detail that gives no additional depth to the character. At least, it didn't until now... That gives me an idea...
> 
> The Rapid Shot feat is as written: an extra shot takes a full-round action. The question is whether you can reload quickly enough.




Judging from what you are saying there and the fact that normally it's a move action to reload that I'd need Rapid Reload in order to make use of Rapid shot with my gun.  I was just debating whether or not I wanted 2 levels in Ranger or just 1.  I think I'll roll with rogue 1/Ranger 2/Fighter 2 and hope things work out.    I'm tweaking the sheet, so you know, just had those few questions.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks as if I need to make a bit of an apology- I guess I'm just a terrible person.  After going to all the trouble of putting together three concepts (which used up a good portion of my weekend), I ended up having a flash of inspiration just before I went to bed last night.  After playing with the idea at work all day (albeit without any books or computer access), I've decided to pitch a different idea- I'll put a capsule here, and generate a finished version as soon as I am able.  Consider my other concepts withdrawn- unless this character gets too close to Calahan's flamethrowing antics...

Last concept/actual character pitch: 

Sister Gwendolyn Emberbright; Human female; Cloistered cleric 3/Warmage 2 (further advancement in warmage, into mystic theurge at level 8); Sister Gwendolyn is a member of the Order of the Sacred Torch (commonly called "Torchbearers"), an arcane arm of the Church Militant.  Members of the order are scholars and arcane casters who serve the church and the city by wielding combat spells instead of physical weaponry. Her domains would be Fire and Magic (And Knowledge, as a cloistered cleric).  She is well-educated, especially in arcane or religious matters, but rather naive.  She also REALLY enjoys spellcasting- the bigger the bang, the better, and justifies her enjoyment by making sure she picks deserving targets.

One last silly question, before I go to work on this: Is Ezra a male deity, female deity, or gender-neutral deity?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

Not quite done tweaking the format yet, and will be adding appearance/personality/background after I finish the mechanical tweaking.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Rhiannon Fleetwood
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 1/Ranger 2/fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Half Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral good
[B]Deity:[/B] Religion isn't supremely important to Rhia

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] ???
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (1d6+2d8+2d10)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/anything
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] (Huh?)
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

Note on Dexterity: Raised to 15 during point buy, +1 for level 4 attribute increase.

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +0          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +3          +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 DragonRifle            +8     2d8+1      20-20x3
MW Shortspear(rng)        +8     1d6+2      20-20x2
MW Shortspear(CC)         +6     1d6+2      20-20x2
DW Comp. longbow(+1)      +8     1d8+2      20-20x3
Sickle (silver)           +5     1d6+0      20-20x2
Dagger(CI)                +5     1d4+1      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Paridonese, Elven, Gnome, Dwarf

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision, Elven Blood, Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, 
+2 racial bonus for saving throws against Enchantment spells or effects
Sneak attack 1d6, trapfinding, Favored Enemy(human), Wild Empathy
Combat style: Ranged(archery)

[B]Feats:[/B] Track(Ranger Bonus), Rapid shot(ranger bonus),
 Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot,
 Exotic Weapon proficiency: Dragon Rifle


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 64       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    5    +3    +2     =10
Bluff                      5    +1    +0     =6
Climb                      2    +1    +0     =3
Diplomacy*                 0    +1    +4     =5
Disable Device             5    +2    +0     =7
Escape Artist              1    +3    +0     =4
Gather information         4    +1    +4     =4
Hide                       5    +3    +0     =8
Jump                       2    +1    +2     =5
Knowledge(local)           5    +2    +0     =7
Listen                     5    +1    +1     =7
Move Silently              5    +3    +0     =8
Open Lock                  3    +3    +0     =6
Search                     5    +2    +1     =8
Sense Motive               1    +1    +0     =2
Sleight of Hand            1    +3    +2     =6
Spot                       5    +1    +1     =7
Tumble                     5    +3    +0     =8

*Untrained

[B]Equipment:                Cost      Weight[/B]
Mithril chain shirt       1,100gp   12.5lb
+1 Dragonrifle            2,800gp   05lb
Goggles of Minute Seeing  1,250gp   00lb
Cold Iron bullet(x10)     3gp       01lb
Adamantine bullet(x10)    61gp50sp  01lb
Silver bullet(x10)        21gp50sp  01lb
Bullets(x40)              6gp       04lb
Cmp DW Longbow (+1 rating)505gp     1.5lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver)
Arrows(x40)               1gp       03lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver)
Adamantine arrows(x20)    61GP      03lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver)
Cold Iron Arrows(x20)     2GP       03lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver
Efficient Quiver          1,800gp   02lb
MW Shortspear             301gp     03lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver)
Shortspear(x4)            4gp       12lb(Note: Stored in Effcient Quiver)
Javelin(x18)              18gp      36lb(Note: Stored in Efficient Quiver)
Powder Bomb(x5)           750gp     05lb
Smokebomb(x5)             150gp     05lb
Thieves' Tools            30gp      01lb
Sickle(Silver)            26gp      02lb
Dagger(Cold iron)         4gp       01lb
Gold                       -        02lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]42.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 106gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Light    Medium    Heavy   Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               >43 lb   44-86 lb   87-130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 130 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*
Appearance:* (I wanted to supply an image too, but I am horrible at finding them.)

Rhiannon Fleetwood leaned heavily to her elven ancestry in her appearance, having a slender, agile structure and light toned muscle that was more accustomed to acrobatics and dextrous efforts than brute force.  Very much a girl of finesse, Rhia had fine features and an easy walk.  Her ebony hair was fairly smooth and fell to about halfway down her back, when she didn't have it braided in the back so as to stay out of the way when she needed to move quickly.  

*Background:*[sblock] 
Rhiannon's mother was a native Paridonian of no great wealth or import.  Aliaga was a merchant's daughter who often saw those who traveled in and out of the city, dreaming of what it was like outside, but too fearful to leave.  One day, she met an elven ranger by the name of Adoben with whom she was almost instantly smitten.  The two pursued their relationship for the few weeks the ranger was in town before he departed.  Unbeknowst to either, Adoben left Aliaga a gift with his departure aside from a necklace which the ranger had told her was a sign of good luck among his people; a daughter.  

Rhiannon was born nine months later, and her elven traits hadn't become apparent yet, though Aliaga knew the father already.  By the time she was 3, Rhia was already exploring her area of the neighborhood, though her mother kept a careful watch on her, especially as her more elven traits became apparent.  As a little girl, Ann would always try to sneak up on her family members, telling them that he'd caught her prey if she managed to go undetected until she got into hugging range.  This behaviour developed as Rhiannon was told her father was a ranger, who sold pelts and food products from animals for a living.

Adoben returned to Paridon when Rhia was five years old, shocked to find Aliaga with a child.  However, it was obvious to him the father of the child very quickly, judging from her features and her age.  He accepted fatherhood well, taking time to teach Rhiannon the basics of his trade.  He was also there the first time Rhiannon was bullied due to her appearance.  An older boy called her a 'half-blood freak' and pushed her to the ground harshly before walking away laughing as she cried.  While Adoben would have liked to knock his arrow and shoot the child in the calf, that would do more harm than good, and he merely helped his little girl to her feet.

He stayed several months that first visit, spending much of the time with his daughter, teaching her what he knew, especially after that encounter.  However, he eventually had to move on to fend for himself, not one to be tied to the city, and so he left.  Rhiannon was constantly dealing with the abuse of the other little children, especially those who idolized the older boy.  She often had to run home dodging rocks the children would throw at her.

She grew up mildly happy, she didn't want for anything outside of being accepted by the local children.  The bullying didn't get any better, but Rhia got better at avoiding them and fighting back.  She learned to avoid the children and not to carry money or anything valuable when she went out.  If she did carry something valuable, she'd carry a wooden 'knife' her father had whittled for her.  It was blunt but it was sufficient to frighten off or beat off the children who got physical.  But it wasn't just the physical insults that hurt.

Rhiannon's life continued much as it had as she grew older, and she grew into a rather lovely young woman, aside from the trails down her cheeks carved by tears and the bruises frequently found on her person.  However, things reached their worst when she was 16.  One day as she was wandering and exploring the city(her mother had loosened the reins and Rhia explored alone now, though with a real dagger, not a fake), she was exploring an alley when she noticed the light coming from behind her diminish.  As she turned around, she looked into the face of a rather large man who bore a malicious grin on his face.

She took a step back, and he merely took a step forward.  After several steps, Rhiannon found her back against a wooden wall.  Shortly thereafter the man seized her mouth and began to do things best not repeated in pleasant company.  Before he managed to get to her skin, she heard a loud crash almost like thunder, and the man grunted, slumping against her.  Stunned, the traumatized girl looked up and saw a man with a long rod in his hand.  Rhia learned that the man who'd saved her from being ravaged was a rival gang member of the deceased.  He took the shot because the man left an opening, and left shortly after explaining he didn't do it to help her.

After she returned home, Rhia discovered her father had returned.  She asked him to teach her more about his work, primarily how to fight.  Initially he refused, but after hearing her story, he agreed.  They practiced for awhile, and Rhia became a rather adept marskwoman, if not the greatest combatant in close.  Given her current skills, the young woman decided to set up shop as a person finder.  As long as the person wasn't particularly dangerous or monstrous, Rhiannon would track them down.

She was fairly successful with this, due to her heritage and training it was hard to avoid her once she got on the 'scent', as locks could be circumvented and traps disabled.  Her success put her on the bad end of one of the local gangs however.  One particular incident almost mirrored her first encounter with a gang member.  Except this time the man drew a knife.  Rhia slid her sickle out and tripped him before lashing the weapon into his stomach and dragging the blade.  The man screamed in agony as the woman stepped over him... only to see another shadow appear.  A rod shaped object seemed to be raised about to her shoulder...  Rhiannon quickly stepped aside as she heard the crash, narrowly avoiding a bullet(which seemed to have been slightly off in the first place).

She rolled forward drawing her dagger and throwing it toward the man, catching him in the leg as he ran away.  Rhia attempted to follow the blood trail, but it ended in a bar which was exclusive to humans.  The bouncer pushed her away and brandished a club as soon as she arrived.  "No elves..." he grunted.  Rhiannon frowned and walked away.  

Several years passed and not much of note happened.  The gang occasionally made attempts on her life, but they were no more dangerous than the first.  It was almost as if they were trying to send a message rather than simply kill her.  She had also had a few offers to be a private dancer for a few bars and brothel houses, though she responded to these offers by a swift kick for the groin.  

One day she was approached by a Constable and informed that a man named Gis had recently heard of her general exploits the past few years, seen her general record and wanted an interview.  The man interviewed her for a bit and offered her a job with the Rose Company, to assist in investigations.  Rhia accepted, feeling that being part of law enforcement might help reduce her troubles.  After going home to tell her mother the news, Aliaga had news of her own to impart.  Aliaga decided to go with Adoben on his journey this time, and would return in five years.  Rhia was happy her mother would get to spend more time with her family, but she also felt just a bit more hollow inside.  At least she had a steady job now...[/sblock]

* Pesronality:* Rhiannon is generally a loner, as she's rarely worked with others.  She can cooperate, but isn't particularly suited to groupwork, at the moment.  She won't do things to cause added tension however, she's just unused to relying on others to assist her in anyway, unless they are her parents.

She has a rather bitter view on religion, particularly those who praise the benevolence of their God or other higher power, before turning to beat the 'half blood freak' who marrs the 'beauty' of their city.  She holds a very deepseated hatred for the Ezraite religion, though the worst for those who go on about how good and great Ezra is.  Those who do are likely to hear a rant about how many times Ezra wasn't there for her, and how if Ezra was so wonderful, why did Ezra allow a little girl to be beaten and abused by her peers for years.

Superficially, Rhiannon is a very laid back person, seeking the path of least resistance on the job, trying to avoid over complicating things.  She's fairly perceptive and good with several tasks related to breaking and entering(she didn't always stay legal on the job), and prefers a more subtle method of dealing with things rather than open conflict, unless conflict would be quicker... though... Rhiannon also realizes interrogating a corpse is difficult, inefficient, and often times impossible.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Looks as if I need to make a bit of an apology- I guess I'm just a terrible person.  After going to all the trouble of putting together three concepts (which used up a good portion of my weekend), I ended up having a flash of inspiration just before I went to bed last night.  After playing with the idea at work all day (albeit without any books or computer access), I've decided to pitch a different idea- I'll put a capsule here, and generate a finished version as soon as I am able.  Consider my other concepts withdrawn- unless this character gets too close to Calahan's flamethrowing antics...
> 
> Last concept/actual character pitch:
> 
> ...





If I recall from the first adventure IVV ran, Fr. Berman called Ezra the Lady of Fate, or something of the sort.  And a quick google search indicated that she is a Lawful Neutral Goddess.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

So I was right about Clinging Breath but misremembered Knowledge Devotion....


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> As for taking it, as far as I know it is allowed to 'wait' with the feat for prereq purposes up to level before you would get next feat (in this case up to 5th level), only skills need to be spent immediately.
> 
> Knowledge devotion needs knowledge 5 ranks. If you don't like I'll replace it too, it's not like character concept depends on it. It was suposed to reiterate that Eugene is more sophisticated then his barbaric upbringing.



No, you can't normally wait to meet any prerequisites for a feat or prestige class.  You have to qualify fully for it at the level you gain the feat or enter PrC.  So you couldn't take Knowledge Devotion until 3rd-level and couldn't take Clinging Breath until 6th-level, minimum, since KD requires 5 ranks in a skill (which isn't allowed until at least 2nd-level) and your DS levels won't give you a breath weapon until 4th, and the next feat slot after that is at 6th.  Just pointing these things out so you remember them for the games you've joined in or later join in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Another question: Do wondrous items have a weight if it's not specified?




How will the answer affect your character design?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 29, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> How will the answer affect your character design?





Well, if the goggles weigh more than 2 lb then Rhiannon moves into medium encumbrance, and that's not good, so I'd need to lose a few powder bombs or something.  Minor detail, but nice to know anyway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 29, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Looks as if I need to make a bit of an apology- I guess I'm just a terrible person. After going to all the trouble of putting together three concepts (which used up a good portion of my weekend), I ended up having a flash of inspiration just before I went to bed last night. After playing with the idea at work all day (albeit without any books or computer access), I've decided to pitch a different idea- I'll put a capsule here, and generate a finished version as soon as I am able. Consider my other concepts withdrawn- unless this character gets too close to Calahan's flamethrowing antics...
> 
> Last concept/actual character pitch:
> 
> ...




This will work, and I look forward to the writeup. Ezra is a female deity, in a monotheistic Catholic-inspired religion. As a result, most clerics are Ezraites, but with many individual orders who specialize in bringing Ezra's wishes to the people in various ways. Some doctrines are more controversial (apocryphal? heretical?) than others. Some orders could even be called "chaotic" in their views, and not all orders agree on matters of scripture. Fr. Berman's Order of Fate (How does Ordo Fata sound to you?) calls Ezra "Our Lady of Fate" and teaches that the path to salvation involves carefully prepared ritual and dedication that will lead, through faith, to a predestined fortuitous outcome. The Order of the Sacred Torch (Ordo Sacrataeda, if you like) fits in this hierarchy well.

One other NPC priest, Fr. Abingdon, is another priest that has been mentioned in the story. He is an Investigator with another company, and he is a member of the Order of Her Breath of Life, Ordo Spiritus. This order focuses on healing and divination to reveal the secrets of the sacred life to the people.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Next in the endless series of silly questions: are you using Flaws (also from UA, but in the online SRD)?  Sister Gwendolyn would be quite interested in the Flaw: Noncombatant, given her order's dedicated focus on arcane combat, and her personal lack of physical prowess.  She would probably take Iron Will instead.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Working on things- more slowly than I would like.  Here is a preliminary write-up for the Order of the Sacred Torch:

The Order of the Sacred Torch (commonly called “torchbearers”): “Do not fear the shadows- not the darkness, nor the cold, nor the lurking evils.  For within your heart you bear the sacred torch of Her divine power- Ezra’s light to show the way, Ezra’s heat to warm you, and Ezra’s flame to strike the wicked”- from the Lessons of Saint Ginevra Dragonheart (patron saint of the Order of the Sacred Torch).  

The Order of the Sacred Torch is a very small but very old order within the Ezraite church- they are considered to be part of the Church Militant (that is, the arm of the church charged with the physical protection of the faithful, and with striking out at the enemies of the faith).  While most of the Militant orders are primarily (or even entirely) physical in nature, the Sacred Torch is focused upon magical combat.  Most members are scholars as well, but all have at least some measure of arcane spellcasting (though most view their abilities as being granted by Ezra, and thus divine in nature).  In fact, while the order is dedicated to combat, most of the members seem to disdain physical weapons and fighting- some of the most dedicated carry no weapons at all.  While they are tasked both with protecting the faithful and smiting the wicked in equal measure, most members tend to focus on one side of the mission (those inclined to protection may specialize in abjuration or transformation, or be bards or beguilers, while those who favor a direct approach may be warmages or invokers).  Members of the order tend to view most necromancy as ‘unclean’, and rarely use such magic- pure or narrowly-focused necromancers are not welcome in the order.  The order’s patron saint is Ginevra, called the Dragonheart.  Legends say that she was born a dragon and lived for a thousand years before being converted to the Ezraite faith- she gave up her draconic form and immortality, but retained her sorceries and fiery breath.  She served as a one-woman arcane army in Ezra’s service for many years, and was finally martyred by calling down divine fires upon the infidel army which had captured her.


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Fr. Berman's Order of Fate (How does Ordo Fata sound to you?) calls Ezra "Our Lady of Fate" and teaches that the path to salvation involves carefully prepared ritual and dedication that will lead, through faith, to a predestined fortuitous outcome.




Actually, as I concieved it, the OoF teaches that only Ezra has been able to predict the future consequences of various actions in the face of chaos.  (Thus, the butterfly symbol.)  Thus, the rituals based on her teachings were designed by her to produce the best outcomes in ways humans can't predict.  Faith is useful in that it helps people adhere to her teachings.  Priests are trained to interpret the teachings.

This can be taken to imply that minor 'sins' are just as important as major ones.  Also, since humans can not predict the effects of different actions, the government laws made by humans should not be followed when they conflict with the Order's teachings as interpreted by the priests.

Naturally, a bit of corruption within the order whereby priests gather power for themselves is quite possible.

Also, physical pain (particularly self-flagellation by monks) is used to help instill discipline and punish sin.

Ordo Fata sounds OK to me.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, it must be then house rule. In four games I play longest it is valid rule to wait with taking of feat.

I'll adjust charsheet soon.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Sorry, it must be then house rule. In four games I play longest it is valid rule to wait with taking of feat.
> 
> I'll adjust charsheet soon.





Yeah, JA allows the delayed-feat choosing in his games. It is a house rule, though.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, if the goggles weigh more than 2 lb then Rhiannon moves into medium encumbrance, and that's not good, so I'd need to lose a few powder bombs or something.  Minor detail, but nice to know anyway.




Keep in mind that coin and anything else your PC will carry technically goes toward encumberance levels too. 50 coin to a pound. 

I only mention this because in one of the games I am running I have several PCs lugging about thousands of coins, and not one of them mentioned it in their encumberance.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Keep in mind that coin and anything else your PC will carry technically goes toward encumberance levels too. 50 coin to a pound.
> 
> I only mention this because in one of the games I am running I have several PCs lugging about thousands of coins, and not one of them mentioned it in their encumberance.




Argh!  ~switches some normal arrows into adamantine arrows to reduce coinage to save weight!~


----------



## Tiali (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread has just exploded with activity in the past few days. Getting kinda hard to follow.

Any chance I can get an update on where we sit? Current Roster, ending recruitment date, start date, etc  

Really interested in this game, and hoping to play.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2009)

Tiali said:


> This thread has just exploded with activity in the past few days. Getting kinda hard to follow.
> 
> Any chance I can get an update on where we sit? Current Roster, ending recruitment date, start date, etc
> 
> Really interested in this game, and hoping to play.




I'm working on moving forward.

Note that I have a very demanding job, and I'm happily married to a non-gamer wife, so I sometimes have to move very slowly in the game... 

It just gives you all more time to think.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2009)

Gis meets with Cliff Hammerstriker.

"So, you used to work at Little Diversions? Strange how that dive keeps turning up. I sent Perrin, Darian Rose, and Fr. Abingdon there, to clean up after a nasty brawl. If you were there at the time, many thanks. 

Come to think of it, you might very well know some of the gnomes in our cells right now. Two of them used to dance there, and the third, well, we haven't interviewed, er, Kitten yet. 

Still, I've worked with brawlers before. Know the way they lose control. We pride ourselves on discipline here. Keeping this city safe isn't easy, and many days, you have to love the job. You have to love this city. Mr. Hammerstriker, what brings you to the constabulary? What do you love?"

Gis meets with Sir Skyler Martell.

"Sir Martell, I'm glad to finally meet you. I've been working on the Gnomish New Year case, and Lord Abbott Gaston D'Marosso has agreed to be the magistrate for the case. He spoke quite highly of you, and your recommendations couldn't be more solid. We're glad to have you aboard.

I must feel fit to warn you, this position can be quite dangerous. Torhan was a model constable, and he will be missed. You will replace him. It will do the Rose Company good to have a noble in their ranks. A certain member has been known to be impulsive. But quite clearly, the Rose Company is the place to be.

Do you have any questions for me?"

Gis meets with Eugene Brasspin.

"It's good to see your ambition, Eugene. I know you've been with the force only a short time, but you've done well for yourself. Please, sit down. 

I'm glad you sought us out, your previous dealings with gnomes will come in handy. The Rose Company's present case deals with the Clocktower district, and we are presently holding a few locals who might not have cases built against them. 

So, you've heard of the Company, and you're looking to move up. Tell me, how do you see your role in the Company? How are you going to support our efforts?"

Gis meets with Rhiannon Fleetwood.

"Ms. Fleetwood, good of you to stop by. I recognize your name from our gang rosters... No, don't worry, I won't hold it against you. You won't even be the only former gang member in the Rose Company. Ru and I go far back. He wisely saw the value in discipline over brutality. Can't say that the Strahd Street Irregulars were so pleased, He takes his training and exercises very seriously. We can mold you into an even better person, a better citizen here.

In fact, some might say that the police are merely another form of gang in the city, answering to the nobles. I suppose it all depends on your point of view. What are you hoping to gain out of the experience?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is the write-up for Gwendolyn Harper, Candlebright sister of the Order of the Sacred Torch: (need to finalize mundane gear, but everything else ought to be set)

Name: Sister Gwendolyn Harper, Candlebright
Race/gender: Human/ female
Class/level: Cloistered cleric 3/Warmage 2
Alignment: NG
Religion: Ezra (Order of the Sacred Torch)
Height: 5’1”
Weight: 100 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: green
Age: 21

Description: Gwendolyn is a young human woman- she is short and more skinny than slender, with very pale skin, dark eyes and black hair.  She maintains an austere, even severe, appearance- she keeps her hair trimmed to a nearly military shortness, wears no make-up and no jewelry (except for religious accessories).  Her features are a bit sharp, but certainly attractive, and she tries to maintain a calm, reserved air.  She wears a close-fitting black coat with full sleeves and a high collar over a wide, floor-length skirt- she also wears a decorous head scarf over the close-fitted red cap which indicates her service to the Militant orders of the church.  A string of prayer beads is constantly wrapped around her right wrist and forearm, and she carries an unadorned black satchel over one shoulder.  She wears a plain dagger under her coat (with her armor), but her only visible weaponry is a covered holster at her belt at the small of her back- it holds a wand set into a decorative handgrip so that it resembles a stylized pistol. 

The Order of the Sacred Torch (commonly called “torchbearers”): “Do not fear the shadows- not the darkness, nor the cold, nor the lurking evils.  For within your heart you bear the sacred torch of Her divine power- Ezra’s light to show the way, Ezra’s heat to warm you, and Ezra’s flame to strike the wicked”- from the Lessons of Saint Ginevra Dragonheart (patron saint of the Order of the Sacred Torch).  The Order of the Sacred Torch is a very small but very old order within the Ezraite church- they are considered to be part of the Church Militant (that is, the arm of the church charged with the physical protection of the faithful, and with striking out at the enemies of the faith).  While most of the Militant orders are primarily physical in nature, the Sacred Torch is focused upon magical combat.  Most members are scholars as well, but all have at least some measure of arcane spellcasting (though most view their abilities as being granted by Ezra, and thus divine in nature).  In fact, while the order is dedicated to combat, most of the members seem to disdain physical weapons and fighting- some of the most dedicated carry no weapons at all.  While they are tasked both with protecting the faithful and smiting the wicked in equal measure, most members tend to focus on one side of the mission (those inclined to protection may specialize in abjuration or transformation, or be bards or beguilers, while those who favor a direct approach may be warmages or invokers).  Members of the order tend to view most necromancy as ‘unclean’, and rarely use such magic- pure or narrowly-focused necromancers are not welcome in the order.  The order’s patron saint is Ginevra, called the Dragonheart. Legends say that she was born a dragon and lived for a thousand years before being converted to the Ezraite faith- she gave up her draconic form and immortality, but retained her sorceries and fiery breath.  She served as a one-woman arcane army in Ezra’s service for many years, and was finally martyred by calling down divine fires upon the infidel army which had captured her.  As one might expect, the order makes extensive use of flame imagery and metaphors, both in its teachings and in its rituals- for instance, clergy in the order have titles graded in increasing degrees of fire.

Personality: Gwendolyn genuinely wants to be a good person, and for the most part she is.  She was very emotional in her youth (even wild or sinful), but has brought that mostly under control.  She deliberately cultivates a very calm, reserved air, and she maintains a very strict, almost Spartan lifestyle- in fact she rarely even seems to eat or sleep, and doesn’t drink anything stronger than water.  She lives very simply, in the chapterhouse of her Order, and keeps few possessions (mostly books- she owns no clothing other than uniforms and clerical vestments, and little jewelry, for instance).  She allows herself only two indulgences- for the first, she has a dedicated hobbyist’s interest in literature and poetry.  Her second pleasure is a bit more complicated- through the mysteries of Ezra’s will, Gwendolyn derives a rather intense and visceral degree of pleasure from her spellcasting.  While she enjoys it, she is a bit conflicted as well- on one hand, something so pleasurable MUST be sinful, certainly, but if it is granted by Ezra Herself, it must be all right…  She also likes the idea of dishing out divine justice to deserving criminals- though she occasionally has issues telling the difference between legally sanctioned punishment and divinely inspired “Justice”.

History: Gwendolyn was born in a poor working class neighborhood, little better than a slum, and she was orphaned at the age of four when a fire swept through the row of tenements.  Like many orphans, she was fostered by the Ezraite churches.  The church quickly discovered that she was intelligent, curious, and most importantly, possessed of an inborn talent for magic.  She was originally slated for one of the scholarly orders- even as a child it was obvious she would not have the strength to serve in one of the physically demanding sects.  Gwendolyn enjoyed her studies, to a degree, but often found herself a bit bored- she soon began to exhibit emotional outbursts and inappropriate behavior simply to get a bit of excitement and attention.  Her superiors despaired of getting her to actually enter the clergy- pure chance granted an opportunity to have her tested by the very small and selective Order of the Sacred Torch.  As it happened, she passed the recruiting tests easily.  She quickly found the order to be very different from the scholarly teachings she had been used to- the strict discipline of the military order gave her the structure and guidance that she had been sadly lacking.  More importantly, the pleasure she felt while channeling Ezra’s divine energies easily surpassed any of the more sinful diversions she had begun to explore- she was hooked, as one might say.  She trained within the order for three years before her superiors felt that she was ready for field work- with no real wars going on, most of the order’s members served with the constabulary, at least for a time (some, in fact, served their entire career on the force).  Gwendolyn was very interested in joining the force, eager to serve as a vessel for Ezra’s justice (or so she said)- she was assigned to serve with the Investigative branch.  She still lives at her order’s chapterhouse, but has been detached from most of her formal church duties so that she can focus on her work as a constable.


Game stats:

STR 8 (-1) (0 pts)
DEX 12 (+1) (4 pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 14 (+2) (6 pts)
WIS 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA 16 (+3) (8 pts, +1 at level 4)
((28 total))

Cloistered cleric 3/Warmage 2
Level 5 (next: Warmage 3)
XP: 10000

Saves:
+4/Fortitude: +3+0 base, +1 CON
+2/Reflex: +1+0 base, +1 DEX
+8/Will: +3+3 base, +2 WIS

Initiative: +1 (DEX +1)
AC: 16 (touch 11, Flat-footed 15; DEX +1, armor +4+1)
Hit points: 30 (6/4.5/4.5/4.5/4.5 +6 CON)
BAB: +2 (melee +1, ranged +3)
Base speed: 30 feet

Feats: 
1.    Skill focus-Concentration (1st level)
2.    Eschew materials (racial bonus)
3.    Practiced spellcaster- Warmage (3rd level)
Next: Fiery burst (6th level; Complete Mage)
Note: If Flaws are used, she has the Flaw: Noncombatant, and adds the feat Iron Will.

Spells per day:
Cleric level 0: 4 (CL 3, DC 12)
Cleric level 1: 3 +1 (CL 3, DC 13)
Cleric level 2: 2+1 (CL 3, DC 14)
Warmage level 0: 6 (CL 5, DC 13)
Warmage level 1: 5 (CL 5, DC 14)

Cleric domains: Fire, Knowledge (bonus), Magic
Cleric spells added: Level 0- Message; Level 1- Erase, Identify, Unseen servant; Level 2- Fox’s cunning; Level 3- Illusory script, Secret page, Tongues; Level 4- Detect scrying

Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other)(36+9+5+9+5= 64)
+7/Bluff//8 cc/4/CHA +3 
+12/Concentration//8/8/CON +1, feat +3
+3/Craft-Alchemy//1/1/INT +2
+3/Decipher Script//1/1/INT +2
+4/Diplomacy//1/1/CHA +3
+5/Heal//3/3/WIS +2
+10/Knowledge- arcane//8/8/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- architecture/engineering//1/1/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- dungeoneering//1/1/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- geography//1/1/INT +2
+5/Knowledge- history//3/3/INT +2
+5/Knowledge- literature/Poetry//3/3/INT +2
+6/Knowledge- local//4/4/INT +2
+3/Knowledge- nobility/royalty//1/1/INT +2
+9/Knowledge- religion//7/7/INT +2
+4/Knowledge- the planes//2/2/INT +2
+3/Profession- constable//1/1/WIS +2
+3/Search//2 cc/1/INT +2
+12/Spellcraft//8/8/INT +2, synergy +2

Skills notes: Bluff skill is used mostly to mask any show of emotion- she is a poor liar.  Knowledge- literature does not actually exist as a category, but seemed appropriate.  Sense Motive and Gather Information are used untrained, representing her naivety.

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

Class abilities: 
(Cloistered cleric)
-Lore: 1d20+5 check (as Bardic knowledge)
-Spontaneous healing
-Turn undead: 6x/day; check 1d20+5; “turning damage” 2d6+6

(Warmage)
-Armored mage (light)
-Warmage edge: +2 damage

Equipment (9000 gp total- partial list)
-Ring of Sustenance (2500 gp)
-Mithril shirt +1 (2100 gp)
-Heward’s handy haversack (2000 gp)
-Wand of Magic Missile (CL 1, x50 charges; 750 gp)
-Everburning torch (Consecrated, also acts a wooden holy symbol; 111 gp)
-Decorative handgrip for wand (looks like a stylized pistol; 50 gp)
-Wand of Prestidigitation (CL 1, x50 charges; 375 gp)
-Wand of CLW (CL 1, x50 charges; 750 gp)


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

IVV: Small bit of confusion.  Rhiannon never actually joined a gang, just had dealings with them.  Primarily being targetted by one(could be Strahd if you'd like, as she'd pursued and caught members based on jobs in the past).  She was freelance.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> IVV: Small bit of confusion. Rhiannon never actually joined a gang, just had dealings with them. Primarily being targetted by one(could be Strahd if you'd like, as she'd pursued and caught members based on jobs in the past). She was freelance.




Well, I could say oops, but... I won't.  Gis's comments stay. How does Rhiannon react to Gis?


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Gis meets with Rhiannon Fleetwood.
> 
> "Ms. Fleetwood, good of you to stop by. I recognize your name from our gang rosters... No, don't worry, I won't hold it against you. You won't even be the only former gang member in the Rose Company. Ru and I go far back. He wisely saw the value in discipline over brutality. Can't say that the Strahd Street Irregulars were so pleased, He takes his training and exercises very seriously. We can mold you into an even better person, a better citizen here.
> 
> In fact, some might say that the police are merely another form of gang in the city, answering to the nobles. I suppose it all depends on your point of view. What are you hoping to gain out of the experience?"




Rhiannon blinked at the mention of her presence on the gang rosters and her expression masked a cold stare she gave for being compared to the thugs and criminals she both hunted(as of late), and was once prey to.  

"I'm afraid your rosters are inaccurate, Mr. Gis, I am not a member of any gang... though perhaps the Irregulars you mentioned were one of those who have been trying to kill me of late.  They don't take kindly to having their men in hiding located.  As for why I'm here?  I want to know if I ever have a child that she will not be beaten every day of her life growing out when she goes out to play.  I want to know I don't need my husband teaching my daughter how to kill before she comes of age to even consider marriage,"  Her stoic, calm expression broke for a moment, a pair of tears welling in her eyes as she paused, before reclaiming her composure.  "I will make this city safe for children or I'll die trying, Mr. Gis.  Learning a few skills to do that better are always good... but that's a means to the end..."


----------



## Tiali (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry IVV didnt mean to sound pushy, was just kinda wondering where things was heading. RL always comes first 

"Gis meets with Cliff Hammerstriker.

"So, you used to work at Little Diversions? Strange how that dive keeps turning up. I sent Perrin, Darian Rose, and Fr. Abingdon there, to clean up after a nasty brawl. If you were there at the time, many thanks. 

Come to think of it, you might very well know some of the gnomes in our cells right now. Two of them used to dance there, and the third, well, we haven't interviewed, er, Kitten yet. 

Still, I've worked with brawlers before. Know the way they lose control. We pride ourselves on discipline here. Keeping this city safe isn't easy, and many days, you have to love the job. You have to love this city. Mr. Hammerstriker, what brings you to the constabulary? What do you love?""

Cliff hikes up his pants and throws out his chest in pride as Gis mentions his home turf. "Aye, I used to be a brawler at the Lil Diversion, and I met me too many o' the hard working soldiers of this city to remember any names. We 'ad brawls every couple o' nights, and boy did they get messy" Cliff chuckles as he remembers some of his favorite brawls.

Cliff listens to Gis as he finishes his second question. "Oh, that be a toughy sir. This city be a fine place to live, and the people 'ere be very friendly." Cliff runs his hands through his beard as he contemplates the insightful question that was thrown his way. "Well sir, I would have to say I love the people o' this city more than a little. In a way, they 'elped raise me, since I was a tot. That be the reason I spend me nights on the streets, protecting those I see, who need protecting, and aye, I do love the job o' smacking them around." Cliff takes a moment to laugh at his own comment.

"I guess sir, that I be running out o' options. Street cleaning can only go so far, before those roughians decide to get a party going to run me through. I need both knowledge of the streets, and a bit o' help to put them dogs in their place. Sir... You have both." 

Cliff slams his hands on the table in a passion. "I can take thier hits, and I can take their insults, but sir... I canno' allow them to hurt the people o' this city!"

Cliff takes a moment to collect himself before going on. "Sir, I need this job..."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Gis meets with Sir Skyler Martell.
> 
> "Sir Martell, I'm glad to finally meet you. I've been working on the Gnomish New Year case, and Lord Abbott Gaston D'Marosso has agreed to be the magistrate for the case. He spoke quite highly of you, and your recommendations couldn't be more solid. We're glad to have you aboard.
> 
> ...







"Ah, Chief Gis. It is a pleasure to meet you indeed. My father has spoken very highly of you in the past." The young warrior offers Gis an easy smile. "It doesn't happen often, so I made note, and remembered your name."

Brushing a stray piece of hair from his dark eyes, he turns serious. "I'll be honest with you...I love Paridon, but this city has become something of a pit. Their is too much vileness, too much corruption, and most of it right beneath the noses of the citizens. Yet they go on about their daily lives, completely oblivious to it. And the nobles...well, don't get me started on the shortcomings of the nobility." The young man shakes his head. "I have made a vow, upon my honor, upon my very life, to protect and defend those less fortunate, those that are weaker, than I am. I hope that among the Rose Company that I shall get the chance to do that. To contribute in my own way toward making Paridon a better place."

The young man smiles again at his new boss. "As far as questions go, what authority does Rose Company carry? I am familiar with the laws of the city and the limits of the authority of the basic constabulary, but I am taken to understand that Rose Company receives...ah, well, special considerations due to the general nature of their investigations."


----------



## Neurotic (May 1, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Gis meets with Eugene Brasspin.
> 
> I'm glad you sought us out, your previous dealings with gnomes will come in handy. The Rose Company's present case deals with the Clocktower district, and we are presently holding a few locals who might not have cases built against them.
> 
> Tell me, how do you see your role in the Company? How are you going to support our efforts?"




"I'm sorry to hear that there are gnomes in the prison. They are usualy peaceful people, altough among them there is a family that has shadowy dealings and hands in most of dirty business in the city. I hear their manor recently burned and that every last one of them was killed. Pitty that.

I'm here because I want to make Paridon safer for innocent people. My parents have shop in the city and it's hard to think that they are at the receiving end of gang rackets and such.

I am very good at getting information from different people and for listening to the pulse of the city. If something needs to be found by listening on the streets, I'll be one of those informed about it. Also, I have some small skill in searching for clues, but I'm sure there are others that are better at it. I just make everything easier due to my roots."

[sblock=For InVinoVeritas]
I'd like to create a base for leadership feat next level. I think of followers as first levels thieves as informants, young nobles that were discretely sobered and removed from embarassing or dangerous situations in the gutters (Aristocrats) as contacts in high society and parents (expert and adept) as contacts in merchant area (altough this is less then optimal as they are 'barbarians' - outsiders), but still, they could also provide some alchemy as needed.


I would ask you to consider some herbal concoctions that they make in the alchemy shop. These could be true potions and such, but without instant benefits of magical potions. Or there could be unpleasant side effects.

For example: they could create healing salve that will ease pain of the burns and quicken the healing of burns (healing normal 1d8+1 for potion), BUT only for burn damage and with FORT save needed or either half effect of healing or somethink like ugly scarring or nausea or some such side effect.

Essentialy, these would be non-magical potions, but some of them would be almost poisonous and would require good stamina to weather them out (something that wasn't much of the problem in hardy barbarian people of thier former tribe, but is decidedly unpleasant in city dwellers). But, they are affordable, discreet and make some potions that are otherwise hard to get.
[/sblock]

Will this be IC thread or we will start another thread after introductions? Is there RG thread and where did main story thread go after page 43 which ends suddenly after death of Aladavas automaton?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 1, 2009)

So, the game thread already open?


----------



## Lineov (May 2, 2009)

is recruiting closed for this?


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

IVV hasn't formally announced that recruitment is closed, but I would quess that it is. It appears he has already picked the PCs. There weren't many open spots, and there was a glut of interest.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 3, 2009)

It's not officially closed, yet.

However, it's quite crowded.

The "IC job interview" postings are part of the process, as I'm trying to make sure that the whole crew works well together. I'll start the actual IC thread soon.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Rhiannon blinked at the mention of her presence on the gang rosters and her expression masked a cold stare she gave for being compared to the thugs and criminals she both hunted(as of late), and was once prey to.
> 
> "I'm afraid your rosters are inaccurate, Mr. Gis, I am not a member of any gang... though perhaps the Irregulars you mentioned were one of those who have been trying to kill me of late. They don't take kindly to having their men in hiding located. As for why I'm here? I want to know if I ever have a child that she will not be beaten every day of her life growing out when she goes out to play. I want to know I don't need my husband teaching my daughter how to kill before she comes of age to even consider marriage," Her stoic, calm expression broke for a moment, a pair of tears welling in her eyes as she paused, before reclaiming her composure. "I will make this city safe for children or I'll die trying, Mr. Gis. Learning a few skills to do that better are always good... but that's a means to the end..."




Gis smiles broadly. "That's the passion I like to see. You'll do well with the group. Welcome to the Constabulary, and welcome to the Rose Company."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 3, 2009)

Tiali said:


> Cliff hikes up his pants and throws out his chest in pride as Gis mentions his home turf. "Aye, I used to be a brawler at the Lil Diversion, and I met me too many o' the hard working soldiers of this city to remember any names. We 'ad brawls every couple o' nights, and boy did they get messy" Cliff chuckles as he remembers some of his favorite brawls.
> 
> Cliff listens to Gis as he finishes his second question. "Oh, that be a toughy sir. This city be a fine place to live, and the people 'ere be very friendly." Cliff runs his hands through his beard as he contemplates the insightful question that was thrown his way. "Well sir, I would have to say I love the people o' this city more than a little. In a way, they 'elped raise me, since I was a tot. That be the reason I spend me nights on the streets, protecting those I see, who need protecting, and aye, I do love the job o' smacking them around." Cliff takes a moment to laugh at his own comment.
> 
> ...




Gis smirks. "You'll need discipline to survive in a job like this. The Rose Company has faced things that they could not merely 'smack.' Still, I appreciate your honesty, and your courage. 

I'm letting you join the team. Keep a watchful eye out on the others, and on yourself. Don't lose yourself in too much. I can indeed show you many things you are capable of. However, you must be ready to learn. In this job, you may learn far sooner than you expect."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Ah, Chief Gis. It is a pleasure to meet you indeed. My father has spoken very highly of you in the past." The young warrior offers Gis an easy smile. "It doesn't happen often, so I made note, and remembered your name."
> 
> Brushing a stray piece of hair from his dark eyes, he turns serious. "I'll be honest with you...I love Paridon, but this city has become something of a pit. Their is too much vileness, too much corruption, and most of it right beneath the noses of the citizens. Yet they go on about their daily lives, completely oblivious to it. And the nobles...well, don't get me started on the shortcomings of the nobility." The young man shakes his head. "I have made a vow, upon my honor, upon my very life, to protect and defend those less fortunate, those that are weaker, than I am. I hope that among the Rose Company that I shall get the chance to do that. To contribute in my own way toward making Paridon a better place."
> 
> The young man smiles again at his new boss. "As far as questions go, what authority does Rose Company carry? I am familiar with the laws of the city and the limits of the authority of the basic constabulary, but I am taken to understand that Rose Company receives...ah, well, special considerations due to the general nature of their investigations."




"The Rose Company is like any other branch of Paridon's police," Gis begins. "It has the power to make arrests, search homes and businesses for evidence of criminal activity, question citizens under suspicion, bring witnesses under protective custody, all that."

Gis stops a moment, seemingly lost in thought. He lets the unanswered hang in the air a moment.

"But, yes, there is more. The resources of Paridon are at your disposal. We are well equipped with a number of esoteric equipment that you may find useful, including firearms, a number of magical items, and other devices. Enforcers and Infiltrators are available as backup, should you need them. Don't be too greedy, but the nobles have watched out for the Company, and made available a host of items that, to be sure, I don't fully understand myself."

Gis inhales and grins. He stands up, pulls a decanter from a cabinet, and pours himself a glass of something brown and heady.

"As for behaviors, well... many people fear the police, and there are rumors of some very unsavory things that we will do in the name of justice. Without going into too much detail... remember we stand in the name of justice, and the Paridonese way. That is all. Welcome to the Rose Company, Sir Martell."

Gis downs the glass.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 3, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "I'm sorry to hear that there are gnomes in the prison. They are usualy peaceful people, altough among them there is a family that has shadowy dealings and hands in most of dirty business in the city. I hear their manor recently burned and that every last one of them was killed. Pitty that.
> 
> I'm here because I want to make Paridon safer for innocent people. My parents have shop in the city and it's hard to think that they are at the receiving end of gang rackets and such.
> 
> ...




The IC thread will begin within a week, with a brand new thread.

(As for various alchemical substances and opportunities for Leadership, don't worry, you'll have plenty.)

Gis nods. "Very good, that is just the initiative we'll need for investigation. Welcome to the Rose Company."


----------



## industrygothica (May 3, 2009)

At my count, you've added three new players (not PCs), is that correct?  Does that make 7 or eight of us?  I can hardly keep up anymore!


-IG


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> At my count, you've added three new players (not PCs), is that correct?  Does that make 7 or eight of us?  I can hardly keep up anymore!




We appear to have 8 PCs right now with 3 new players, IG. With that said, I believe IVV hasn't quite finished with possible recruiting yet.

ORIGINAL ROSE COMPANY MEMBERS
- Ru Brike
- Fr. Brian Berman
- Darian Rose
- Calahan "the Snake"

NEW ROSE COMPANY MEMBER
- Sir Skyler Martell
- Cliff Hammerstrike - New Player
- Eugene Brasspin - New Player
- Rhiannon Fleetwood - New Player


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2009)

Rhun is right.

And that's where I'm going to cut it off. I've done six, and the forum makes it easier to run with a larger group, I've found, but that's my limit. There should be enough plots and subplots to go around, and we'll see how it goes from there. 

Sorry for everyone else who had interest. Thanks, and if openings come up, I'll let you know.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2009)

Everyone:

Place your characters in the Rogues' Gallery. 

This is the same thread for the first Paridon adventure, so PCs from the first adventure can simply review from there. Let me know when you've added the character so that I can review for completeness one more time.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 4, 2009)

Oh, well- looks like I missed my chance.  Good luck everybody, and I'll be lurking along...


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Place your characters in the Rogues' Gallery.
> 
> This is the same thread for the first Paridon adventure, so PCs from the first adventure can simply review from there. Let me know when you've added the character so that I can review for completeness one more time.




Unless I've just missed something, I don't think I need to make any changes to Darian, so I'm just going to leave him alone if it's all the same to you.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Place your characters in the Rogues' Gallery.





I've posted my PC. I still have to choose another feat for him, and have a couple of small details to finish, but for the most part he is complete. I'll get this done in the next couple of days.


----------



## Neurotic (May 4, 2009)

Eugene is also finished, altough I may change a feat or two in next day or two


----------



## Theroc (May 4, 2009)

I posted Rhiannons character sheet, but I believe I'm short a feat.
1 for 1st level, 1 for level three, and two for the two fighter levels... and I've only taken 3... so I'll need to decide on another feat.  Thinking Weapon Focus: Dragon Rifle


----------



## Thanael (May 5, 2009)

Thanael said:


> I'm on it, Sirrah, though without the urban alternate class features the concept is hard to implement.  I'm working on an alternate version, a human Rogue/SpiritShaman.




Hi guys, I couldn't make it. A new project at the new job does not allow for  enough spare time apparanetly.  I'll be following the threads though. Have fun!


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

You know, when it was just the PHB, nobody ever seemed to have a problem picking feats. With all the available sources out now, we all seem to have a hard time choosing!


----------



## Theroc (May 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You know, when it was just the PHB, nobody ever seemed to have a problem picking feats. With all the available sources out now, we all seem to have a hard time choosing!




For me it's because I'm a kid in a candy store who sees alot of good looking candy, but I don't know which ones taste best.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 6, 2009)

Theroc said:


> For me it's because I'm a kid in a candy store who sees alot of good looking candy, but I don't know which ones taste best.




That's very much why I believe in concepts first, mechanics afterward. Think of who the character is, and the what will flow naturally.


----------



## Theroc (May 6, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> That's very much why I believe in concepts first, mechanics afterward. Think of who the character is, and the what will flow naturally.






My Original Concept was basically "A character who can shoot well, see things well, sneak around and beat people up even if sneaking fails"

I then need to jam that into the mechanics, going through the candystore to see which candies work best with the idea.  >.>

I almost always come up with the concepts first.  I then realize my concepts cannot fit the mechanics system and have to play around with it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 6, 2009)

Theroc said:


> My Original Concept was basically "A character who can shoot well, see things well, sneak around and beat people up even if sneaking fails"
> 
> I then need to jam that into the mechanics, going through the candystore to see which candies work best with the idea. >.>
> 
> I almost always come up with the concepts first. I then realize my concepts cannot fit the mechanics system and have to play around with it.




Yes, but who is she? Not what she can do, but how she thinks? There's your answer. What she can do affects how she thinks, of course, but a true concept of the character will be beyond capabilities.


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2009)

I think that's how I managed to come up with Darian.  All in all, I think he's a rather weak character, mechanically... but I absolutely love to RP him!


-IG


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> I think that's how I managed to come up with Darian.  All in all, I think he's a rather weak character, mechanically... but I absolutely love to RP him!
> 
> 
> -IG




I'm never very good at optimizing characters. Ru's basically good at running and jumping, and that's probably more an accident than anything else. It came in handy in the clocktower, but by and large Ru's good at getting to the fight, then has to worry about actually landing a hit. 

But I'm with you. It's just fun to play him, especially now that he's battling his barbarous past. 

jason


----------



## Tiali (May 6, 2009)

Cliff is ready to go, listed in RG!

Will watch For the IC.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

jkason said:


> I'm never very good at optimizing characters.




I can optimize fairly well, but some people around here make characters that still blow my mind. 



jkason said:


> But I'm with you. It's just fun to play him, especially now that he's battling his barbarous past.




I hope my new PC for this game will be fun to play. I tried to put lots of items in his background for IVV to take advantage of.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I hope my new PC for this game will be fun to play. I tried to put lots of items in his background for IVV to take advantage of.




He's certainly fun for me to work with. Ru, Darian, Calahan, and Fr. Berman, too. Everyone's personalities and histories form lots of fun hooks in lots of directions.

jkason, would you like to decide how the Strahd Street Irregulars met up with Rhiannon or shall I?

Tiali, does Cliff have any thoughts about what happened that one night at Little Diversions?

Neurotic, how much would you like Eugene to have worked with Edditomas in the past?


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2009)

I'd think it would be quite often, at least before he started his training. In the last two years it would be less often because Eugene would only occasionaly work for his parents.

Earlier years would be very often, they would exchange experiences and knowledge. I'm thinking Edithomas would want to learn more esoteric alchemy in exchange for maybe starting wealth Eugene's parents needed or inital ingredient supply or some such.

Eugene would remember Edditomas as he was just starting his research and before vecoming obsessed with it.


----------



## Tiali (May 7, 2009)

Now that Cliff is out on his own, he only visits the Little Diversion as a patron, not a bouncer, and it is a rare night where he doesnt show up for at least an hour. He still jumps in on any brawls that may occur while he is there as well. Out of respect for the owners, and other patrons, he is still a bouncer at hear.

But the Brawls are nothing new to Cliff, even the particularly nasty ones.

Although the brawl doesnt instill any curiousity in him, the 3 gnomes do. He has met them before, and does know their craft. He has even added his voice and instrument into their dancing routine on a few occasions, but he wonders why the two entertainers (and kitten) would be in jail.

As Cliff is most often very blunt and socially inept at keeping his mouth shut, he just comes out and asks before he leaves the interview with Gis. "So wha' caused them little gnomes to be det... detai..." He struggles with the word for a moment, then gives up, "...put in jail? They typically ain't very roudy folk."


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> jkason, would you like to decide how the Strahd Street Irregulars met up with Rhiannon or shall I?




I'm totally cool with you doing it, though I'm sure that's a dangerous thing.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2009)

The IC thread is up.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> The IC thread is up.
> 
> Let the games begin!




Right on!


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> The IC thread is up.
> 
> Let the games begin!




I don't think I've ever been quite so nervous to click on a link before...  I think I'll need another Crown and Coke first.  


-IG


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> I don't think I've ever been quite so nervous to click on a link before...  I think I'll need another Crown and Coke first.





LOL. Now that's funny stuff.


----------



## Tiali (May 8, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> The IC thread is up.
> 
> Let the games begin!




"I'm sorry, but I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome this is!"

w00t psyched to start


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2009)

...I suppose I should be a bit more clear about the where and when of everyone in the posts, but the PCs are not in D'Marosso's banquet hall at this time. They are in the main garrison at the Constabulary HQ. 

The scene between Gis and Gustav was given for the players, as members of the audience, independent of the characters.

You'll be in the banquet hall soon enough, don't worry!

(Or, you know, worry. )


----------



## Theroc (May 10, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> ...I suppose I should be a bit more clear about the where and when of everyone in the posts, but the PCs are not in D'Marosso's banquet hall at this time. They are in the main garrison at the Constabulary HQ.
> 
> The scene between Gis and Gustav was given for the players, as members of the audience, independent of the characters.
> 
> ...




lol, the main Garrison doesn't have food?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2009)

Theroc said:


> lol, the main Garrison doesn't have food?




Of course it does, and Calahan's having breakfast. Whether it involves tentacled lobsters is up to him. 

However, on a second reading, I realized my opening scene may be a little too ambiguous. I never pull one or two players aside away from the other players to run a scene at my table--everyone can hear what happens whether or not their characters are there. I carry that through to my online style. I've started adding scenes completely separate from the PCs that I think the players will enjoy or will help set the stage. 

So there you go. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 20, 2009)

By the way, kudos to industrygothica for making the portrait of Darian--good photoshopping!

If anyone wants to add pictures to their IC posts, feel free; I use Flickr extensively, but there are lots of sources out there.

Thanael showed me this site: http://etc.usf.edu/clipart/index.htm


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

I've got my picture for Skyler, but I can't take credite for it. I just found it on the web and it was an accurate portrayal of the character. 

But yeah...nice work IG!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 20, 2009)

Well, I'm not taking all the photos, either. 

The pictures are quite good, and thanks, Rhun, for providing them. The picture for Eugene is also excellent, and all of these additions are most welcome!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Anything that adds to the gaming atmosphere is a good thing, I think. Now, we just need more of your creepy finds, IVV!


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2009)

I haven't had a lot of luck finding pics that look like how I picture Ru, but now it's a challenge, gosh durnit!


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> By the way, kudos to industrygothica for making the portrait of Darian--good photoshopping!
> 
> If anyone wants to add pictures to their IC posts, feel free; I use Flickr extensively, but there are lots of sources out there.
> 
> Thanael showed me this site: http://etc.usf.edu/clipart/index.htm




Ah, thanks.  I was inspired.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2009)

Okay, 6 source pics and way too much time in GIMP later, Ru has a character pic I'm relatively satisfied with. 

jason


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Did you just call me a gimp?


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Did you just call me a gimp?




Well, if you work magic with photos, then I suppose you might be,  but I was talking about this.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

jkason said:


> Well, if you work magic with photos, then I suppose you might be,  but I was talking about this.




I may have to give it a download and try it out. All the software I have kinda sucks.


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I may have to give it a download and try it out. All the software I have kinda sucks.




I like it. I can do pretty much the same stuff I could do in Photoshop, though I'm not sure I know how to do a heck of a lot of stuff in either program. I'm sure folks who modify photos / do graphic design for a living would find it limiting, but for more casual use, it sure beats the insane cost of PS.

jason


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

jkason said:


> I like it. I can do pretty much the same stuff I could do in Photoshop, though I'm not sure I know how to do a heck of a lot of stuff in either program. I'm sure folks who modify photos / do graphic design for a living would find it limiting, but for more casual use, it sure beats the insane cost of PS.
> 
> jason





Hey, I'm the guy that used MS-Paint to design the world map for his homebrew campaign. Now that's limiting.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

I apologize to those who play in more then one game with me who will see this more then once. Also, sorry for hijacking the thread for somethin like this. I know most people here are americans (and thus accross the world), but I know there are europeans and others that might be interested.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
If you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome. It's that small country accross the sea north of Italy.

Check my site url=http://www.conso-casa.com for accomodation in capital or links about Croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jun 14, 2009)

Question: Were there eels enough for everyone?  I've been trying to figure out how Rhiannon would react, though it seems the time for eel eating has passed.

Am I correct, or mistaken?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Question: Were there eels enough for everyone?  I've been trying to figure out how Rhiannon would react, though it seems the time for eel eating has passed.
> 
> Am I correct, or mistaken?





There were only 4 eels, and I believe they were all spoken for.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Question: Were there eels enough for everyone? I've been trying to figure out how Rhiannon would react, though it seems the time for eel eating has passed.
> 
> Am I correct, or mistaken?




There were only four eels, and they were quickly spoken for--the first four responders immediately went for an eel.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> There were only four eels, and they were quickly spoken for--the first four responders immediately went for an eel.





It seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, the boon mentioned helps


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Yeah, the boon mentioned helps





Can't go wrong with a boon!


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2009)

InVinoVeritas, would it be possible for Eugene to 'loan' future alchemy lab from his future cohort? And remember, his parents have one too...Eugene would ask special permission for private lab to legaly have and may use for experiments 'love' drug. The goal is to find out exactly how it is produced (hopefuly with help from Editomas' documentation) and also working anti-dote.

Question #2: there are several alchemist classes around the net, I'm not sure if there is official version - would you allow such?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2009)

Show me what you're thinking, alchemist class-wise. If you're satisfied with the character as is, I would rather you keep it that way.

I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "future cohort", but the best way to get something you can't afford is to ask for it. Go ahead. Calahan asked for lots of firepower, and I gave it to him. I'm generous.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

The only issue I see with the alchemist thing is time...I mean, we played through Paridon Book I and it took 2 1/2 years real time. Only a single day passed in game. 

Is this book going to take place over a longer period of time?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2009)

future cohort is 6th level feat leadership  I set up Eugene's history so that storywise he has everything needed in the city except game mechanical cost (feat)

Rhun, I can see the problem with that, wasting boon on something like this, but it would fit the character so I'm doing it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2009)

Very good, post IC and I'll move forward from there.

It's entirely possible that this will take longer, but it might be another 24-style day like the first one. It'll depend on your responses. I think this one may take longer--the plot does a few different things.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

No worries. Just trying to make sure Neuotic doesn't get hosed!


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2009)

Is anyone interested in 5th level gestalt, power game heavy campaign? There is one I play in that had some trouble starting and is now two players short...

One can take over necropolitan archivist/telepath or warforged paladin/artificer or create new char...


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Show me what you're thinking, alchemist class-wise. If you're satisfied with the character as is, I would rather you keep it that way.
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "future cohort", but the best way to get something you can't afford is to ask for it. Go ahead. Calahan asked for lots of firepower, and I gave it to him. I'm generous.




You make it sound so innocent, like he didn't blow someone up with it... like you had no idea that it was even a possibility. 

Generous.. Ha!


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> You make it sound so innocent, like he didn't blow someone up with it... like you had no idea that it was even a possibility.
> 
> Generous.. Ha!




Poor, poor Torhan. I miss my blown up paladin sometimes.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

industrygothica said:


> You make it sound so innocent, like he didn't blow someone up with it... like you had no idea that it was even a possibility.
> 
> Generous.. Ha!
> 
> ...




Oh, the thought hadn't even begun to speculate of having the merest possibility of crossing my mind.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

About present circumstances:

Neurotic: Your parents' lab is presently abandoned, correct? Lady Nostra can pull the strings necessary for you to gain access to it again. And hey, I like the whole "get the lab that belonged to your loved ones from the past" angle. A lot of good material there.

industrygothica: We can fast forward to that time, but I didn't want to presuppose.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Well obviously waiting a few minutes for Lord D'Morosso is probably well-advised...but I would guess if say five or ten minutes pass with no sound from him, someone may want to investigate the scene.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2009)

No, I didn't think of it as abandoned. They should be fairly wealthy merchants, with exotic herbs, potions and poultices available...and I believe character history covers that angle and also why he is not there anymore...

But I can work with that also...righting the wrong of his parents being driven out because of their barbarian roots....


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 20, 2009)

Neurotic: I'll adjust the response, then. You still have Lady Nostra's letter of introduction.

In other news,





Welcome to the game, everyone.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Hm... poison or an assassin hiding in the toilet.   Hm...  

Sorry, just couldn't resist the joke.  And the mystery begins!

Edit: Saw this post before the IC post.  Seems like the Assassin was definitely hiding in the toilet.  lol


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hm... poison or an assassin hiding in the toilet.   Hm...
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist the joke.  And the mystery begins!
> 
> Edit: Saw this post before the IC post.  Seems like the Assassin was definitely hiding in the toilet.  lol





I was going to say that you only joke because you don't know IVV too well. But you saw the IC post. You'll come to learn to respect and fear IVV as a creepy, dark, demented DM.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I was going to say that you only joke because you don't know IVV too well. But you saw the IC post. You'll come to learn to respect and fear IVV as a creepy, dark, demented DM.




Well, before signing up for this game, I read the entire Part I, at least, everything I could find.

So, I'm not totally clueless.  >.>


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Welcome to the game, everyone.




Oh, my. Looks like another bit of twisted craziness. Loves it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

jkason said:


> Oh, my. Looks like another bit of twisted craziness. Loves it.




Can't wait to see what we just stumbled into.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

So I guess delaying our "boons" was probably a bad idea in retrospect? You know...since D'Morosso is all dead and gooified now.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 21, 2009)

:hehe:


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> :hehe:





Yeah, yeah...rub it in!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> So I guess delaying our "boons" was probably a bad idea in retrospect? You know...since D'Morosso is all dead and gooified now.




Well, not entirely. You did get to eat an eel.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Well, not entirely. You did get to eat an eel.




Yeah, and hopefully it isn't turning me to worms!


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> So I guess delaying our "boons" was probably a bad idea in retrospect? You know...since D'Morosso is all dead and gooified now.




Well, Ru did say he was bad at negotiating power-player nobles, so I guess I'll chalk this one up to 'character building'


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 26, 2009)

So, I am back - was on the move, had no internet for a few weeks.

Sorry to have left you hanging, thought things would resolve quicker!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2009)

My apologies. Real world stuff, but I'm back.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

No worries, IVV...I've been out of it, too. Just getting back myself.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> My apologies. Real world stuff, but I'm back.




No worries. Besides, most of your game posts are far more involved than a lot of games I've been in, so the occasional long lapse is more than made up for by all the juicy goodness upon your return. 

I ... really shouldn't have said 'juicy' given the current situation, should I? 

jason


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2009)

jkason said:


> No worries. Besides, most of your game posts are far more involved than a lot of games I've been in, so the occasional long lapse is more than made up for by all the juicy goodness upon your return.
> 
> I ... really shouldn't have said 'juicy' given the current situation, should I?
> 
> jason




To the contrary, it was absolutely appropriate, I think.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 3, 2009)

Enjoy a nice juicy...




 
(by Diana Pinto.)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Yum yum yum!


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2009)

Careful with that bowl! It's evidence!


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2009)

FYI: I've got to ship my computer off to HP for repairs within the next few days, by Monday at the latest.  It could take up to two weeks to get back, so they say.  My recent luck suggests that it'll take much longer than that, but we'll see.  Regardless, when I go AWOL here in a few days, you'll know why.  I shall return though, do not fret.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be mostly out of touch until August 15th. I'll try to post, but I don't promise anything.

NPC Eugene as neccessary.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm mostly out of touch until Monday or Tuesday for those that missed my post.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone else have any response to the activity before I move forward?

I'll NPC anyone who needs it.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 25, 2009)

Not home atm, so replies will be slow for me, since my girlfriend's network/internet dislikes enworld.  If needbe, NPC Rhiannon.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Not home atm, so replies will be slow for me, since my girlfriend's network/internet dislikes enworld.  If needbe, NPC Rhiannon.





It isn't just hers. I think ENWorld is having issues again.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2009)

ENWorld is definitely having issues. Kept getting a message about visitor caps up until now.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Bad news from my side: Got to bow out of the game, at least for a time.
University not going at all good, and seems I'll have to castrate my internet time/take some extreme measures to get my crap done.

I can be back in September, so if it's okay for IVV to NPC Calahan in the meantime, I'd be delighted to return.

If that's not such a good idea, please feel free to give the character to any other interested lurker.

In any case, thank you for the good times! 
This is, frankly, the single best Ravenloft PbP I have ever played in, 
and I hope it wasn't the last time we shared a virtual table!

All the best,

Rafe



And on a personal note: Post a bit more at the Frat, IVV! You could really rock the house there!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to see you leave Ivid! This is a slow-paced game though, so I don't think a one to two month absence is all that huge of a deal.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, well, with the ENWorld troubles, things have gotten slower than I like. I'm just glad it's back. I'll move things forward this weekend.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, well, with the ENWorld troubles, things have gotten slower than I like. I'm just glad it's back. I'll move things forward this weekend.

And Ivid? We'll be around when you get a chance to come back. I'm glad you've enjoyed the game, and I'll spend a bit more time over at the Fraternity.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 3, 2009)

...And the site was still just a little too unstable over the weekend. I'll try again this week.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> ...And the site was still just a little too unstable over the weekend. I'll try again this week.




For me too!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you very much!

I'll be around as soon as my exams are over!

 I like the group and my character far too much to content with someone else taking over!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Site is back and running fast. Let's hope we can get the game back on track!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll try. This game is too fun to let die...

I've just been swamped at work again, as usual... (working until 8-9 pm every day this week--kinda makes you need to veg for a while.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 9, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'll try. This game is too fun to let die...
> 
> I've just been swamped at work again, as usual... (working until 8-9 pm every day this week--kinda makes you need to veg for a while.





I can imagine.  I'm still about and all, just bouncing everywhere else, but chances are, I'll still be around whenever you're ready to continue, IVV, don't worry about a rush at all.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'll try. This game is too fun to let die...
> 
> I've just been swamped at work again, as usual... (working until 8-9 pm every day this week--kinda makes you need to veg for a while.





Yep, I know how the crazy work thing goes. So don't worry, and just get to it when you get to it.


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll echo the others. I've said before, the updates are more than worth any wait time between 'em. 

jason


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm ready to get things back on track!

I just have one question:

Who's going to the kitchen, who's going into the sewer, and who's sending evidence back to Gis?

If I don't hear from you, I'll assume you're going back to Gis.

So take sides, and I'll get the next post up!


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2009)

Given those choices, I expect a run for the kitchen   'Tis becoming for a priest like Father Berman to volunteer for kitchen duty, hethinks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Skyler is going into the sewer...though you can rest assured that he will be submitting his laundry and/or new clothing tab to the Constabulary.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 18, 2009)

Rhiannon will go to the kitchen, since she wouldn't wanna be near the worms, and methinks the sewers wouldn't be a particularly good place to take a gun.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2009)

Eugene goes to sewers, but he first gives samples to constabulary to deliver them to Gis.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Eugene goes to sewers, but he first gives samples to constabulary to deliver them to Gis.




Sweet, Skyler will have some back-up!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 19, 2009)

So now we have Darian, Ru, Fr. Berman, and Rhiannon headed for the kitchen.

Eugene and Skylar are heading for the sewer.

That leaves Cliff and Calahan. Ivid's on semi-NPC, so he and Cliff will give Gis their report, unless they choose otherwise.

Great, I'll get the post together.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Whew...that means I don't have to worry about Calahan blowing up another one of my PCs. At least, for now.


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't really expect the kitchen to be creepier than the sewer.  I should have remembered IVV


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

kinem said:


> I didn't really expect the kitchen to be creepier than the sewer.  I should have remembered IVV




LOL. I thought the same thing when I read the IC post!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 20, 2009)

Would you like things brighter or darker? 
Would you prefer an open space or a closed one?
Would you prefer more or less color?

Sometimes, the hunt for good photos to use can be difficult. Sometimes, you learn about duck blood soup. 

Ah, it's good to be back.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Sometimes, the hunt for good photos to use can be difficult. Sometimes, you learn about duck blood soup.




I've found this truth out myself, looking for pics for my Ravenloft game.



InVinoVeritas said:


> Ah, it's good to be back.




And it is good to have you back!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 30, 2009)

Just letting you all know I haven't forgotten about the game; I'm just really, really out of action right now (as in, working until 8pm every night for the past month out of action) and I'll get things moving again once I can get myself a little freer again.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Just letting you all know I haven't forgotten about the game; I'm just really, really out of action right now (as in, working until 8pm every night for the past month out of action) and I'll get things moving again once I can get myself a little freer again.






No worries man, take your time.  I'm keeping myself busy.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Just letting you all know I haven't forgotten about the game; I'm just really, really out of action right now (as in, working until 8pm every night for the past month out of action) and I'll get things moving again once I can get myself a little freer again.




I've been in a bit of a slow spot myself of late, so I understand. We'll be here.


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2009)

Ditto others' sentiments. This game always proves well worth the occasional lulls.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Glad to see you are still kickin' albeit a bit slow. 

Sadly, it looks as if I won't be able to come back in time,
mainly due to the fact that some of my travel plans are changing, 
and I will be w/o internet connection longer than anticipated.
(Not right now, but maybe in few weeks.)

So, feel free to fully take over Calahan, IVV, or give him to a player
that can fill in for me, as much as it saddens me to leave the group.

- That said, this was by far the best PbP game I have attended here at ENWorld, and the single most atmospheric Ravenloft game I attended so far.
It has been an honor to play with you all, and when my current time/access problems should permit it again, I'll be happy to contact you again, perhaps to return, perhaps for another game. 

All the best on the future endeavours of the Paridon Police Bureau,
and I hope we meet again some time!

Yours,

Rafe


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Take care Ivid! I'll miss Calahan's crazy antics!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, we'll miss you. I'll get this game moving soon again.

Sorry you won't be around, but I'll work to keep the game alive. Work is FINALLY beginning to slow down, and we all need the break over here.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to hear things are slowing down a bit, IVV!


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2009)

Have fun travelling, Rafe.  You'll be missed.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

kinem said:


> Have fun travelling, Rafe.  You'll be missed.




Missed for sure...but now maybe my PC will survive!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

>.>  I gotta remember to eat a good ten to twenty minutes BEFORE I read updates to this thread, or a good ten to 15 AFTER.  <.<

Eww...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, IVV definitely knows how to creep a guy out.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2009)

I aim to please.

Er, well, maybe not _please_ exactly. I aim to do the exact opposite of pleasing.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> I aim to please.
> 
> Er, well, maybe not _please_ exactly. I aim to do the exact opposite of pleasing.




Disturb, perhaps?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, quick check, everyone: who's still here?

I've got Skyler and Eugene in the sewers, and I'm just about to get everyone else back in the action.

Just checking, and I'll get things moving forward for everyone.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 3, 2009)

> Er, well, maybe not please exactly. I aim to do the exact opposite of pleasing.




Give nightmares? Teach masohism? Vex? Freak out?


Could you give me contact e-mail address? I'd like to send you some alchemist files. (Remember, we talked about Eugene getting Leadership at 6th and having Alchemist Cohort?). If you don't like to post it here send me notice at s_hajnal et hotmail dot com. Thanks


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Okay, quick check, everyone: who's still here?
> 
> I've got Skyler and Eugene in the sewers, and I'm just about to get everyone else back in the action.
> 
> Just checking, and I'll get things moving forward for everyone.




I'm still here.


-IG


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Rhia's still in the kitchen.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't have a chance to log on the last few days, but I'm still here, with Ru.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

jkason said:


> Didn't have a chance to log on the last few days, but I'm still here, with Ru.




It wouldn't be the same without Ru!


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2009)

Father Berman, reporting for kitchen duty ...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2009)

Perfect!

Sorry for the delay, folks; I was finishing the Iron DM competition final round... wish me luck!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck, IVV!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2009)

good luck!! when you have time check post #250


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2009)

Time for another family visit to New Orleans!

I work 12 hour days starting in an hour until 7:00 Tuesday night, at which time we'll be promptly heading out for the Big Easy until around the 29th.  Posting will be slow until Tuesday, and probably nothing after that until we get back.  I'll be taking a laptop with me, so if I can get some access out there in the country I'll be able to post from there--otherwise I'll see you all when I get back.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a safe trip IG.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 29, 2009)

Have a wonderful trip, IG!

I'm just kind of biding my time a moment, just in case anyone else wants to act before getting the sack back to HQ.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Have a wonderful trip, IG!
> 
> I'm just kind of biding my time a moment, just in case anyone else wants to act before getting the sack back to HQ.




I'm back now.  I love New Orleans, but I hate that drive...


-IG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, just to confirm what people might be wondering:

January sucked. Nothing bad, really, just a LOT of work, catch-up, etc. 

And, honestly, I'm not sure I have the time anymore to continue this game. I'm sorry. I'll try to be around, and if things work out, I might try something back up.

Thanks to everyone who stuck with me over the years in this game. I've had a wonderful time, and I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah, understandable, IVV.  Hope you get back in the swing of things sometime soon.  Wasn't around for years, but I had fun while it lasted.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't get to play for long, but read it all and it was fine ride.

If you need players for this or another game, PM me.

Good luck!


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Well, just to confirm what people might be wondering:
> 
> January sucked. Nothing bad, really, just a LOT of work, catch-up, etc.
> 
> ...




Well, that sucks.  I've got to thank you for probably the most visual (literal and descriptive) game I've ever played, and for giving me the means to create what has to be one of my favorite characters ever.

If you do make it back and decide to start up something again, I'd be honored if you'd look me up.

Thanks again.


-IG


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for DMing a great game, IVV - certainly one of the best I've been in.  Thanks to the other players too.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks IVV! It has been a sick and twisted ride!


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2010)

Add my voice to the chorus. It was always worth any wait for a Paridon update because of the intensely atmospheric detail in every post. Thanks for putting so much into it. I'll definitely miss it, and also definitely be up for anything new if you decide to have a go at further DMing. 

jason


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll probably have something sometime in the future. I'll make sure that I've got the atmosphere down, definitely, since I love it all so much.

Thanks, everyone, for your warm encouragement. Once I find the time again, I'll be sure to let you all know when I've got something to run again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 18, 2010)

So....

until next time.





 
Photo by bistrosavage.


----------

